# Muslims who refuse to Integrate



## Mrs. M.

Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.

Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.

By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.

According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.

His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.

Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.

In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.

He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.

In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.

Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.

Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.

The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.

Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.

Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.

It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.

Happy New Year, America!
We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.


----------



## Dhara

Nothing new about nativism or being unfriendly toward immigrants.


----------



## Moonglow

Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...


----------



## Pogo

Dhara said:


> Nothing new about nativism or being unfriendly toward immigrants.



And no link whatsoever.


----------



## tinydancer

Big problem. The EU has offered millions no billions of dollars to African countries to take their criminals errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr refugees back. African countries have refused to take back people with no identification. 



Merkel looked like such an idiot at that meeting when one African leader said "who would be such a fool as to accept anyone without proper identification".


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...



Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
Click to expand...

I figured today's conservative would have been to impatient to wait for the lead in and character descriptions, before the meat of the drama...


----------



## tinydancer

Moonglow said:


> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...



Where's your house? What's your address? I have no problem sending young male so called refugees from Rwanda to your house?

Just put your address out there.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Big problem. The EU has offered millions no billions of dollars to African countries to take their criminals errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr refugees back. African countries have refused to take back people with no identification.
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel looked like such an idiot at that meeting when one African leader said "who would be such a fool as to accept anyone without proper identification".



"Merkel"?  This Merkel?


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
Click to expand...


Put your address out there too Pogo. Lets play the economic immigrant can stay here game.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put your address out there too Pogo. Lets play the economic immigrant can stay here game.
Click to expand...


I have room, they're welcome here.  

What a boon that would be.  There's not anywhere near enough diversity around here. 

What a great time for meals and music too.


----------



## tinydancer

Moonglow said:


> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...



Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put your address out there too Pogo. Lets play the economic immigrant can stay here game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have room, they're welcome here.
> 
> What a boon that would be.  There's not anywhere near enough diversity around here.
> 
> What a great time for meals and music too.
Click to expand...


Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.

But as long as we as in our governments are funding ISIS they won't see home for a long time.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.



--- And?

I have no doubt if I was forced to leave my familiar place I'd want to go home too.  But in the interim one can find comfort in the grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from somebody with a different POV.

This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.  I can honestly say I've never in my life judged anybody by what religion they follow or don't follow.  And even less ever blanketed everybody in one religion as some kind of monolith.  That's completely mindless.

So yes, I would avail myself of a golden opportunity to, in this case, learn more Arabic, get more acquainted with ME musical sensibilities, develop some kick-ass recipes, and generally open to a perspective on the world I didn't have before.  How can that be anything but a positive?  Those of course are all attendant _cultural_ aspects, not religious.  Religion is personal, and should stay that way.

And in the process of course I'd work to smooth their adjustment and address their concerns as much as possible.  And I expect if the positions were reversed they'd do the same for me.  In fact, from experience I already know that.




tinydancer said:


> But as long as we as in our governments are funding ISIS they won't see home for a long time.



Possibly, but irrelevant here.


----------



## Dhara

tinydancer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
Click to expand...

Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.


----------



## Dhara

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put your address out there too Pogo. Lets play the economic immigrant can stay here game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have room, they're welcome here.
> 
> What a boon that would be.  There's not anywhere near enough diversity around here.
> 
> What a great time for meals and music too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.
> 
> But as long as we as in our governments are funding ISIS they won't see home for a long time.
Click to expand...

We are not funding ISIS.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Pogo said:


> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.


Bullshit from a guy that claims Muslims suffer from mental defects and low intelligence due to prolific inbreeding thereby making undesirable immigrants.  It's no wonder his "research" is relegated to the confines of sites like Jihadwatch, Pamelageller, DeathtoIslam, etc.


----------



## Pogo

CremeBrulee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit from a guy that claims Muslims suffer from mental defects and low intelligence due to prolific inbreeding thereby making undesirable immigrants.  It's no wonder his "research" is relegated to the confines of sites like Jihadwatch, Pamelageller, DeathtoIslam, etc.
Click to expand...


Or in the case of this thread ----- no site or source whatsoever.


----------



## Dhara

Muslims Against Terrorism


----------



## Pogo

I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "

That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.


----------



## Dhara

Going behond the scope of self-centerness, great line, Pogo.  That's what the world needs more of.


----------



## Moonglow

tinydancer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
Click to expand...

Well if you feel guilty about the lies of christian's actions in the past, you can always apologize...


----------



## anotherlife

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
Click to expand...

Cutting their dicks off would be better, that way there will not be more of them.


----------



## anotherlife

Dhara said:


> Muslims Against Terrorism


Teqiyya.


----------



## anotherlife

Pogo said:


> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.


Well, it is true, that it was the western nation states than exported nationalism into Islam, and thus radicalized Islam.  Something a western academic will never think of.


----------



## Dhara

anotherlife said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims Against Terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Teqiyya.
Click to expand...

Cynicism.  YOURS.


----------



## protectionist

Mrs. M. said:


> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.



I stated these conclusions 14 years ago, without a doctorate or any studies, other than the Koran and a little protectionist literature.  From there it was just common sense.


----------



## protectionist

Dhara said:


> Nothing new about nativism or being unfriendly toward immigrants.


Nothing new about common sense.


----------



## protectionist

Moonglow said:


> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...


Because those things have nothing to do with being Christianity, and I see no source to back up your very loose assertion.


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## protectionist

tinydancer said:


> Big problem. The EU has offered millions no billions of dollars to African countries to take their criminals errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr refugees back. African countries have refused to take back people with no identification.
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel looked like such an idiot at that meeting when one African leader said "who would be such a fool as to accept anyone without proper identification".


That African leader is 100% right.  Europeans and Americans both are total morons for doing this , and now Obama wants to do it with the Syrian refugees, opening up the door to hundreds of ISIS killers, who may well set up an importation of nuclear and biological bombs   This could be the biggest mistake in European and American history.


----------



## Dhara

protectionist said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new about nativism or being unfriendly toward immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new about common sense.
Click to expand...

Right, you call fear and loathing of strangers "common sense".


----------



## protectionist

Geaux4it said:


>



*I expect you to laugh this ass-clown right off the end of the earth, and if you don't do that, you're an IDIOT.*


----------



## protectionist

Dhara said:


> Right, you call fear and loathing of strangers "common sense".


Absolutely it is common sense to fear when there is a reason to, and to loathe when there is a reason to.  And both apply in the case of Muslims coming here from anywhere, especially when we know ISIS will be piggy-backing in along with them.  Common sense. Anything less is idiocy mixed with insanity.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.


Only Muslims cut hands off - says so in the Koran.


----------



## protectionist

anotherlife said:


> Well, it is true, that it was the western nation states than exported nationalism into Islam, and thus radicalized Islam.  Something a western academic will never think of.


Islam has never not been radical.  Radical since 622 AD and the writing and distribution of the Koran.  270 million people killed by marauding Muslims since then, exporting their lunacy around the planet.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> I have room, they're welcome here.
> 
> What a boon that would be.  There's not anywhere near enough diversity around here.
> 
> What a great time for meals and music too.


Are you really that insane ?  Or stupid ?


----------



## anotherlife

protectionist said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is true, that it was the western nation states than exported nationalism into Islam, and thus radicalized Islam.  Something a western academic will never think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam has never not been radical.  Radical since 622 AD and the writing and distribution of the Koran.  270 million people killed by marauding Muslims since then, exporting their lunacy around the planet.
Click to expand...

Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.


----------



## Moonglow

protectionist said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> Because those things have nothing to do with being Christianity, and I see no source to back up your very loose assertion.
Click to expand...

It has to be, since this is a christian nation full of christians that whine about everything under the evangelical polemic sun..


----------



## Moonglow

anotherlife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is true, that it was the western nation states than exported nationalism into Islam, and thus radicalized Islam.  Something a western academic will never think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam has never not been radical.  Radical since 622 AD and the writing and distribution of the Koran.  270 million people killed by marauding Muslims since then, exporting their lunacy around the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
Click to expand...

If you ignore the constant war between Muslim and Christians you could say that..It was not until christian nations attained more firepower that the christians started to push back and contain the Muslim armies, and eventually occupy Muslim lands at will.....
The whole radical Islam portion is not as wide spread among Muslims as some would have you believe..It is only certain tribes or organizations which practice it, and it is used as a tool against Muslim govts. also..


----------



## Skull Pilot

Moonglow said:


> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...


How about we just let them stay in their own backwards countries since they obviously like living in the 15th century


----------



## Esmeralda

Mrs. M. said:


> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.



For decades upon decades Muslims have been immigrating to the UK and have done fine.  It is only in recent  years while we have the terrorist problem that there 'seem' to be problems with Muslims integrating into European cultures.  The problem has to do with terrorism and the effect of extremist propoganda in current times; it has nothing to do with Islam.


----------



## Esmeralda

Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?


----------



## Esmeralda

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put your address out there too Pogo. Lets play the economic immigrant can stay here game.
Click to expand...

Such a juvenile post.


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For decades upon decades Muslims have been immigrating to the UK and have done fine.  It is only in recent  years while we have the terrorist problem that there 'seem' to be problems with Muslims integrating into European cultures.  The problem has to do with terrorism and the effect of extremist propoganda in current times; it has nothing to do with Islam.
Click to expand...

problem is that the imported muslims see their growing numbers and are ready to push for 'moes' way of doing things Esmeralda !!     Its good to see actually , Americans with its still relatively small numbers of imported muslims should learn a thing or 2 !!     No more imported muslims Esmeralda !!   ----    Go Trump !!


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For decades upon decades Muslims have been immigrating to the UK and have done fine.  It is only in recent  years while we have the terrorist problem that there 'seem' to be problems with Muslims integrating into European cultures.  The problem has to do with terrorism and the effect of extremist propoganda in current times; it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> problem is that the imported muslims see their growing numbers and are ready to push for 'moes' way of doing things Esmeralda !!     Its good to see actually , Americans with its still relatively small numbers of imported muslims shouldlearn a thing or 2 !!     No more imported muslims Esmeralda !!   ----    Go Trump !!
Click to expand...


 What a sick world you live in.


----------



## eagle1462010

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For decades upon decades Muslims have been immigrating to the UK and have done fine.  It is only in recent  years while we have the terrorist problem that there 'seem' to be problems with Muslims integrating into European cultures.  The problem has to do with terrorism and the effect of extremist propoganda in current times; it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> problem is that the imported muslims see their growing numbers and are ready to push for 'moes' way of doing things Esmeralda !!     Its good to see actually , Americans with its still relatively small numbers of imported muslims shouldlearn a thing or 2 !!     No more imported muslims Esmeralda !!   ----    Go Trump !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a sick world you live in.
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

Thanks for taking notice of my and Trumps common sense exclusion on new imported muslims Esmeralda !!    Exclusion of new imported muslims is the only way for Western lands to go !!


----------



## pismoe

Mrs. M. said:


> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.


good for Dr.Sennels and thanks for the article Mrs. M !!


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For decades upon decades Muslims have been immigrating to the UK and have done fine.  It is only in recent  years while we have the terrorist problem that there 'seem' to be problems with Muslims integrating into European cultures.  The problem has to do with terrorism and the effect of extremist propoganda in current times; it has nothing to do with Islam.
Click to expand...


True.  I lived in Europe in the '70s-'80s, a little time in England but mostly in France, where I hung out with, as it turned out, Muslims.  Wasn't planned that way, but they were a large community and as an economic underclass knew all the angles to score cheap food, opportunities to work, places to crash, etc -- France had some arrangement where residents of their former colonies (e.g. Algeria, Tunisia, etc) could legally work there (I couldn't -- I was an "undocumented worker").  None of them ever even _discussed _Islam, although they would have if I had asked.  Just wasn't relevant.

On the other hand there _was _a terrorist presence and awareness, not in France but in England.  Bomb sniffing dogs, heavy security that couldn't go unnoticed.  Its concern was the Irish Republican Army.

Shall we conclude from that that "Catholics are terrorists" and their religion demands it?  

While that thought never occurred to anybody at the time, it's the same bullshit logic.

Oh but no, that's different.  When "we" do it, it's "a few outliers".  When "they" do it it's inherent in "their" religion.

That's why I keep saying --- "Having it both ways: Priceless".


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.
> 
> 
> 
> good for Dr.Sennels and thanks for the article Mrs. M !!
Click to expand...


Aren't you Gullible's Travels.  You don't seem to have noticed that all that is is a Googly Image with a bunch of text, and no link whatsoever.  For all we know she made it up.

No wonder you're in the hole you're in if that's all it takes to convince.


----------



## pismoe

Catholics are good people but 'ira' was the problem , same goes for mafia that is supposedly Catholic , same for 'nazi' that were supposedly Lutheran .    Thing is though that the Pope never supported mafia or 'ira' and the Lutheran hierarchy never supported the Nazi .   With muslims though , they have no main man and you will find all sorts of muslim holy men that are held in high esteem and they support 'jihad' and conversion by the sword .   Heck , even the koran and other so called muslim holy books support jihad .    ----------  morning Pogo , go Trump !!


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Catholics are good people but 'ira' was the problem , same goes for mafia that is supposedly Catholic , same for 'nazi' that were supposedly Lutheran .    Thing is though that the Pope never supported mafia or 'ira' and the Lutheran hierarchy never supported the Nazi .   With muslims though , they have no main man and you will find all sorts of muslim holy men that are held in high esteem and they support 'jihad' and conversion by the sword .   Heck , even the koran and other so called muslim holy books support jihad .    ----------  morning Pogo , go Trump !!



You've just demonstrated the Double Standard I just noted.  Again.

So ------ Islam has a "pope", does it?


----------



## pismoe

looks like the good news is that the good Doctor Sennels at least exists Pogo .  ---  Muslims and Westerners:  The Psychological Differences  ---   and looks like he writes articles that I probably agree with , at least when he writes about mulims Pogo !!


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> looks like the good news is that the good Doctor Sennels at least exists Pogo .  ---  Muslims and Westerners:  The Psychological Differences  ---   and looks like he writes articles that I probably agree with , at least when he writes about mulims Pogo !!



But you didn't know that from the undocumented OP PISMOE.


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics are good people but 'ira' was the problem , same goes for mafia that is supposedly Catholic , same for 'nazi' that were supposedly Lutheran .    Thing is though that the Pope never supported mafia or 'ira' and the Lutheran hierarchy never supported the Nazi .   With muslims though , they have no main man and you will find all sorts of muslim holy men that are held in high esteem and they support 'jihad' and conversion by the sword .   Heck , even the koran and other so called muslim holy books support jihad .    ----------  morning Pogo , go Trump !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've just demonstrated the Double Standard I just noted.  Again.
> 
> So ------ Islam has a "pope", does it?
Click to expand...

I said that islam has no Pope , I'll have to recheck my wording on that post but for the record , islam has no pope .  Just has a buncha raggedy imams spouting 'fatwas' Pogo !!


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Catholics are good people but 'ira' was the problem , same goes for mafia that is supposedly Catholic , same for 'nazi' that were supposedly Lutheran .    Thing is though that the Pope never supported mafia or 'ira' and the Lutheran hierarchy never supported the Nazi .   With muslims though , they have no main man and you will find all sorts of muslim holy men that are held in high esteem and they support 'jihad' and conversion by the sword .   Heck , even the koran and other so called muslim holy books support jihad .    ----------  morning Pogo , go Trump !!


yeah , as I said , islam has no MAIN MAN , I meant that islam has no POPE Pogo .


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics are good people but 'ira' was the problem , same goes for mafia that is supposedly Catholic , same for 'nazi' that were supposedly Lutheran .    Thing is though that the Pope never supported mafia or 'ira' and the Lutheran hierarchy never supported the Nazi .   With muslims though , they have no main man and you will find all sorts of muslim holy men that are held in high esteem and they support 'jihad' and conversion by the sword .   Heck , even the koran and other so called muslim holy books support jihad .    ----------  morning Pogo , go Trump !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've just demonstrated the Double Standard I just noted.  Again.
> 
> So ------ Islam has a "pope", does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that islam has no Pope , I'll have to recheck my wording on that post but for the record , islam has no pope .  Just has a buncha raggedy imams spouting 'fatwas' Pogo !!
Click to expand...


Yuh huh.  And no other "religion" has that.  

Doublethink lives.


----------



## pismoe

and a fatwa is the same as a 'Papal' decree and those decrees can be about when a muslim can EAT his enemies or harvest their organs or have sex with a sex SLAVE Pogo .


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> looks like the good news is that the good Doctor Sennels at least exists Pogo .  ---  Muslims and Westerners:  The Psychological Differences  ---   and looks like he writes articles that I probably agree with , at least when he writes about mulims Pogo !!


What it looks like is he is a dyed in the wool bigot and Islamaphobe.  Nothing more. A little Hitler.


----------



## pismoe

example of a Fatwa , if true , well its good to know ehh Pogo ??   ---  Top Saudi mufti reportedly issues fatwa allowing starving husbands to eat wives  ---


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics are good people but 'ira' was the problem , same goes for mafia that is supposedly Catholic , same for 'nazi' that were supposedly Lutheran .    Thing is though that the Pope never supported mafia or 'ira' and the Lutheran hierarchy never supported the Nazi .   With muslims though , they have no main man and you will find all sorts of muslim holy men that are held in high esteem and they support 'jihad' and conversion by the sword .   Heck , even the koran and other so called muslim holy books support jihad .    ----------  morning Pogo , go Trump !!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , as I said , islam has no MAIN MAN , I meant that islam has no POPE Pogo .
Click to expand...

The Pope is not the head of Chistianity. He is the head of the Catholics, not of all Christians, not by far.


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the good news is that the good Doctor Sennels at least exists Pogo .  ---  Muslims and Westerners:  The Psychological Differences  ---   and looks like he writes articles that I probably agree with , at least when he writes about mulims Pogo !!
> 
> 
> 
> What it looks like is he is a dyed in the wool bigot and Islamaphobe.  Nothing more. A little Hitler.
Click to expand...

be careful to feed your husband if you are a married muslim lass Esmarelda .   --- Top Saudi mufti reportedly issues fatwa allowing starving husbands to eat wives  ---


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics are good people but 'ira' was the problem , same goes for mafia that is supposedly Catholic , same for 'nazi' that were supposedly Lutheran .    Thing is though that the Pope never supported mafia or 'ira' and the Lutheran hierarchy never supported the Nazi .   With muslims though , they have no main man and you will find all sorts of muslim holy men that are held in high esteem and they support 'jihad' and conversion by the sword .   Heck , even the koran and other so called muslim holy books support jihad .    ----------  morning Pogo , go Trump !!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , as I said , islam has no MAIN MAN , I meant that islam has no POPE Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pope is not the head of Chistianity. He is the head of the Catholics, not of all Christians, not by far.
Click to expand...

sure , as I said , Lutherans have synods where decrees come from .  Baptists have a main man of some sort but muslims have raggedy imams spouting decrees on all sorts of things Esmeralda !!     And generally speaking all Christian denominations agree on turning the other cheek and peace although they generally support LAWFUL gov waged war if it is needed to keep the peace in national crisis .


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> .....  Religion is personal, and should stay that way....



No, faith is personal, religion is about community. It has never been limited to "personal" and never will be. Coexistence is certainly possible, but not as simple as you might like.


----------



## Unkotare

I have gotten drunk with Muslims from many parts of the world. People is people.


----------



## pismoe

then they weren't practicing or faithful 'muslims'  Unkatore !!


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> then they weren't practicing or faithful 'muslims'  Unkatore !!




Yes they were.


----------



## Unkotare

A drinker's guide to Islam | Khaled Diab


----------



## Pogo

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  Religion is personal, and should stay that way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, faith is personal, religion is about community. It has never been limited to "personal" and never will be. Coexistence is certainly possible, but not as simple as you might like.
Click to expand...


_Organized _religion may have a "community" element  -- but I didn't say "organized", now did I?

Maybe, just maybe, if you arrested this childish chopping up of other people's posts to a fragment of their former self to cherrypick phrases taken entirely out of context in order to indulge your pubescent fixation with contrarianism, you'd get the whole picture.

--- Or is that just too fucking much for you to handle?

Narrated the forest in this instance:



Pogo said:


> I have no doubt if I was forced to leave my familiar place I'd want to go home too. But in the interim one can find comfort in the grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from somebody with a different POV.
> 
> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot. I can honestly say I've never in my life judged anybody by what religion they follow or don't follow. And even less ever blanketed everybody in one religion as some kind of monolith. That's completely mindless.
> 
> So yes, I would avail myself of a golden opportunity to, in this case, learn more Arabic, get more acquainted with ME musical sensibilities, develop some kick-ass recipes, and generally open to a perspective on the world I didn't have before. How can that be anything but a positive? Those of course are all attendant _cultural_ aspects, not religious. Religion is personal, and should stay that way.
> 
> And in the process of course I'd work to smooth their adjustment and address their concerns as much as possible. And I expect if the positions were reversed they'd do the same for me. In fact, from experience I already know that.



*DO *NOT** edit my posts.


----------



## protectionist

anotherlife said:


> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.


Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  Religion is personal, and should stay that way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, faith is personal, religion is about community. It has never been limited to "personal" and never will be. Coexistence is certainly possible, but not as simple as you might like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Organized _religion may have a "community" element .....
Click to expand...



Not an "element," an essential characteristic. Religion is a matter of community. Faith may be personal, but not religion. Not entirely your fault for misunderstanding the terms.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- And?
> 
> I have no doubt if I was forced to leave my familiar place I'd want to go home too.  But in the interim one can find comfort in the grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from somebody with a different POV.
> 
> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.  I can honestly say I've never in my life judged anybody by what religion they follow or don't follow.  And even less ever blanketed everybody in one religion as some kind of monolith.  That's completely mindless.
> 
> So yes, I would avail myself of a golden opportunity to, in this case, learn more Arabic, get more acquainted with ME musical sensibilities, develop some kick-ass recipes, and generally open to a perspective on the world I didn't have before.  How can that be anything but a positive?  Those of course are all attendant _cultural_ aspects, not religious.  Religion is personal, and should stay that way.
> 
> And in the process of course I'd work to smooth their adjustment and address their concerns as much as possible.  And I expect if the positions were reversed they'd do the same for me.  In fact, from experience I already know that.
Click to expand...


HA HA HA.. At first I thought you were joking, but now that I see you're are unhinged serious, allow me to correct a few things.

Here is the POV that you are hoping will give you _"grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from"_

What you will learn is a singular POV known as the KORAN. And here's what you'll learn from it >>>

1.  Wife -beating (Koran 4:34)


2.  Rape (Koran 4:24, 23: 1-6, 70:29-30, 2;223)


3.  Pedophilia (Koran 65:4)


4.  Lying (Koran 16:106, 3:28)


5.  Murder (Koran 8:12, 9:5, 9:123, et al)


6.  Slavery (Koran 24:32-33, et al)


7.  Torture (Koran 5:33, 8:12, 24:2, + numerous quotes in the Hadith)


8.  Animal cruelty (Eid al-Adha)


9.  Sex discrimination against women (Koran 2:223, 4:34, 4:11, 2:282, 4:24, 4:3)


10.  Various intolerances that conflict with western culture (any religion other than Islam, dogs, alcoholic beverages, pork products, anything depicting pigs (ex. kid's piggy bank)  The following link lists 537 intolerance suras of the Koran  >>

Intolerance in the Quran


----------



## protectionist

Unkotare said:


> A drinker's guide to Islam | Khaled Diab


Muslim cab drivers have lost their jobs for refusing to pick up passengers carrying alcoholic beverages.


Annaqed - The Critic - Muslims shoot themselves in the foot – again


----------



## protectionist

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> then they weren't practicing or faithful 'muslims'  Unkatore !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they were.
Click to expand...

In 2006, the Minnesota chapter of the Muslim American Society issued a _fatwah_ (religious edict) prohibiting taxi cab drivers from carrying passengers transporting alcohol.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- And?
> 
> I have no doubt if I was forced to leave my familiar place I'd want to go home too.  But in the interim one can find comfort in the grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from somebody with a different POV.
> 
> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.  I can honestly say I've never in my life judged anybody by what religion they follow or don't follow.  And even less ever blanketed everybody in one religion as some kind of monolith.  That's completely mindless.
> 
> So yes, I would avail myself of a golden opportunity to, in this case, learn more Arabic, get more acquainted with ME musical sensibilities, develop some kick-ass recipes, and generally open to a perspective on the world I didn't have before.  How can that be anything but a positive?  Those of course are all attendant _cultural_ aspects, not religious.  Religion is personal, and should stay that way.
> 
> And in the process of course I'd work to smooth their adjustment and address their concerns as much as possible.  And I expect if the positions were reversed they'd do the same for me.  In fact, from experience I already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA HA.. At first I thought you were joking, but now that I see you're are unhinged serious, allow me to correct a few things.
> 
> Here is the POV that you are hoping will give you _"grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from"_
> 
> What you will learn is a singular POV known as the KORAN. And here's what you'll learn from it >>>
> 
> 1.  Wife -beating (Koran 4:34)
> 
> 
> 2.  Rape (Koran 4:24, 23: 1-6, 70:29-30, 2;223)
> 
> 
> 3.  Pedophilia (Koran 65:4)
> 
> 
> 4.  Lying (Koran 16:106, 3:28)
> 
> 
> 5.  Murder (Koran 8:12, 9:5, 9:123, et al)
> 
> 
> 6.  Slavery (Koran 24:32-33, et al)
> 
> 
> 7.  Torture (Koran 5:33, 8:12, 24:2, + numerous quotes in the Hadith)
> 
> 
> 8.  Animal cruelty (Eid al-Adha)
> 
> 
> 9.  Sex discrimination against women (Koran 2:223, 4:34, 4:11, 2:282, 4:24, 4:3)
> 
> 
> 10.  Various intolerances that conflict with western culture (any religion other than Islam, dogs, alcoholic beverages, pork products, anything depicting pigs (ex. kid's piggy bank)  The following link lists 537 intolerance suras of the Koran  >>
> 
> Intolerance in the Quran
Click to expand...



1. I'll see your wife beating and raise you wife _execution _(Leviticus 20:10)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

2a. Rape, executing the victim of (Deuteronomy 20:1) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
2b Rape, offering one's _own daughters_ for (Genesis 19:4-8) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

3. Pedophilia -- see 2b

4. Working on Sabbath punishable by stoning to death (Exodus 35:2) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

5. Murder/pillage/conquest (Deuteronomy 7:1-2, 20:10-17 and indeed throughout the most violent book ever writ)
.... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
5a Special mention for bashing babies' heads against the rocks (Psalm 137:9) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

6a. Slavery (Leviticus 21:7)   .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
6b Slavery again (Leviticus 25:44)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
6c Still more Slavery (1st Peter 2:18) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

7. Torture (Exodus 21:20-21) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

8. Animal Cruelty (Leviticus 1:9 and again Exodus 21:28) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

9a Sex discrimination against women (Leviticus 15:19-24) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
9b More sex discrimination against women (Ephesians 5:22-24)... Oh wait, that's _still _the Holey Babble.

10 Various intolerances from homosexuality (Leviticus 18:22) to eating shellfish (Lev. 11:10), to touching the skin of a dead pig (Lev. 11:6-8), to symbiotic "companion-planting" (Lev. 19:19) to making clothes from two different materials (ibid) to _getting one's hair trimmed_ (Leviticus 19:27) .... Oh wait, that's ALL the Holey Babble.

_(note to self: Things to do this week: organize stoning to death for my barber....)_

11. Cursing or blaspheming punishable by death (Leviticus 24:16) Damn!  Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

12. Disobeying one's parents punishable by death (Deuteronomy 21:18-21)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.

13. "Witchcraft", i.e. Naturism punishable by death (Leviticus 20:27) -- oh wait that's the Holey Babble.  This was a hot seller in Europe, literally...

14. Buying into another religion punishable by death (Deuteronomy 13:5-10) --- even in past history (Deuteronomy 17:2-5) ... oh wait that's ......


Uh --- sorry, was that your point I just ran over?  I thought I heard a thump.

Not to worry.  I'm sure you can just buy another one real cheap from Pam Rump or Donald Geller.  They churn 'em out in mass quantities.


----------



## pismoe

more sillyness  from P


Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- And?
> 
> I have no doubt if I was forced to leave my familiar place I'd want to go home too.  But in the interim one can find comfort in the grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from somebody with a different POV.
> 
> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.  I can honestly say I've never in my life judged anybody by what religion they follow or don't follow.  And even less ever blanketed everybody in one religion as some kind of monolith.  That's completely mindless.
> 
> So yes, I would avail myself of a golden opportunity to, in this case, learn more Arabic, get more acquainted with ME musical sensibilities, develop some kick-ass recipes, and generally open to a perspective on the world I didn't have before.  How can that be anything but a positive?  Those of course are all attendant _cultural_ aspects, not religious.  Religion is personal, and should stay that way.
> 
> And in the process of course I'd work to smooth their adjustment and address their concerns as much as possible.  And I expect if the positions were reversed they'd do the same for me.  In fact, from experience I already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA HA.. At first I thought you were joking, but now that I see you're are unhinged serious, allow me to correct a few things.
> 
> Here is the POV that you are hoping will give you _"grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from"_
> 
> What you will learn is a singular POV known as the KORAN. And here's what you'll learn from it >>>
> 
> 1.  Wife -beating (Koran 4:34)
> 
> 
> 2.  Rape (Koran 4:24, 23: 1-6, 70:29-30, 2;223)
> 
> 
> 3.  Pedophilia (Koran 65:4)
> 
> 
> 4.  Lying (Koran 16:106, 3:28)
> 
> 
> 5.  Murder (Koran 8:12, 9:5, 9:123, et al)
> 
> 
> 6.  Slavery (Koran 24:32-33, et al)
> 
> 
> 7.  Torture (Koran 5:33, 8:12, 24:2, + numerous quotes in the Hadith)
> 
> 
> 8.  Animal cruelty (Eid al-Adha)
> 
> 
> 9.  Sex discrimination against women (Koran 2:223, 4:34, 4:11, 2:282, 4:24, 4:3)
> 
> 
> 10.  Various intolerances that conflict with western culture (any religion other than Islam, dogs, alcoholic beverages, pork products, anything depicting pigs (ex. kid's piggy bank)  The following link lists 537 intolerance suras of the Koran  >>
> 
> Intolerance in the Quran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'll see your wife beating and raise you wife _execution _(Leviticus 20:10)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 2a. Rape, executing the victim of (Deuteronomy 20:1) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 2b Rape, offering one's _own daughters_ for (Genesis 19:4-8) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 3. Pedophilia -- see 2b
> 
> 4. Working on Sabbath punishable by stoning to death (Exodus 35:2) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 5. Murder/pillage/conquest (Deuteronomy 7:1-2, 20:10-17 and indeed throughout the most violent book ever writ)
> .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 5a Special mention for bashing babies' heads against the rocks (Psalm 137:9) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 6a. Slavery (Leviticus 21:7)   .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 6b Slavery again (Leviticus 25:44)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 6c Still more Slavery (1st Peter 2:18) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 7. Torture (Exodus 21:20-21) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 8. Animal Cruelty (Leviticus 1:9 and again Exodus 21:28) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 9a Sex discrimination against women (Leviticus 15:19-24) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 9b More sex discrimination against women (Ephesians 5:22-24)... Oh wait, that's _still _the Holey Babble.
> 
> 10 Various intolerances from homosexuality (Leviticus 18:22) to eating shellfish (Lev. 11:10), touching the skin of a dead pig (Lev. 11:6-8), to symbiotic "companion-planting" (Lev. 19:19) to _getting one's hair trimmed_ (Leviticus 19:27) .... Oh wait, that's ALL the Holey Babble.
> 
> _(note to self: Things to do this week: organize stoning to death for my barber....)_
> 
> 11. Cursing or blaspheming punishable by death (Leviticus 24:16) Damn!  Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 12. Disobeying one's parents punishable by death (Deuteronomy 21:18-21)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 13. "Witchcraft", i.e. Naturism punishable by death (Leviticus 20:27) -- oh wait that's the Holey Babble.  This was a hot seller in Europe, literally...
> 
> 14. Buying into another religion punishable by death (Deuteronomy 13:5-10) --- even in past history (Deuteronomy 17:2-5) ... oh wait that's ......
> 
> 
> Uh --- sorry, was that your point I just ran over?  I thought I heard a thump.
> 
> Not to worry.  I'm sure you can just buy another one real cheap from Pam Rump or Donald Geller.  They churn 'em out in mass quantities.
Click to expand...

------------   silliness , not practiced by Christians , might be the old testament Pogo !!


----------



## pismoe

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A drinker's guide to Islam | Khaled Diab
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim cab drivers have lost their jobs for refusing to pick up passengers carrying alcoholic beverages.
> 
> 
> Annaqed - The Critic - Muslims shoot themselves in the foot – again
Click to expand...

Yep , thanks for the video , just shows that muslims don't want to assimilate !!    Best to stop importation of muslims .   See what diversity bring to the USA Pogo !!


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> more sillyness  from P
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- And?
> 
> I have no doubt if I was forced to leave my familiar place I'd want to go home too.  But in the interim one can find comfort in the grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from somebody with a different POV.
> 
> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.  I can honestly say I've never in my life judged anybody by what religion they follow or don't follow.  And even less ever blanketed everybody in one religion as some kind of monolith.  That's completely mindless.
> 
> So yes, I would avail myself of a golden opportunity to, in this case, learn more Arabic, get more acquainted with ME musical sensibilities, develop some kick-ass recipes, and generally open to a perspective on the world I didn't have before.  How can that be anything but a positive?  Those of course are all attendant _cultural_ aspects, not religious.  Religion is personal, and should stay that way.
> 
> And in the process of course I'd work to smooth their adjustment and address their concerns as much as possible.  And I expect if the positions were reversed they'd do the same for me.  In fact, from experience I already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA HA.. At first I thought you were joking, but now that I see you're are unhinged serious, allow me to correct a few things.
> 
> Here is the POV that you are hoping will give you _"grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from"_
> 
> What you will learn is a singular POV known as the KORAN. And here's what you'll learn from it >>>
> 
> 1.  Wife -beating (Koran 4:34)
> 
> 
> 2.  Rape (Koran 4:24, 23: 1-6, 70:29-30, 2;223)
> 
> 
> 3.  Pedophilia (Koran 65:4)
> 
> 
> 4.  Lying (Koran 16:106, 3:28)
> 
> 
> 5.  Murder (Koran 8:12, 9:5, 9:123, et al)
> 
> 
> 6.  Slavery (Koran 24:32-33, et al)
> 
> 
> 7.  Torture (Koran 5:33, 8:12, 24:2, + numerous quotes in the Hadith)
> 
> 
> 8.  Animal cruelty (Eid al-Adha)
> 
> 
> 9.  Sex discrimination against women (Koran 2:223, 4:34, 4:11, 2:282, 4:24, 4:3)
> 
> 
> 10.  Various intolerances that conflict with western culture (any religion other than Islam, dogs, alcoholic beverages, pork products, anything depicting pigs (ex. kid's piggy bank)  The following link lists 537 intolerance suras of the Koran  >>
> 
> Intolerance in the Quran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'll see your wife beating and raise you wife _execution _(Leviticus 20:10)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 2a. Rape, executing the victim of (Deuteronomy 20:1) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 2b Rape, offering one's _own daughters_ for (Genesis 19:4-8) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 3. Pedophilia -- see 2b
> 
> 4. Working on Sabbath punishable by stoning to death (Exodus 35:2) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 5. Murder/pillage/conquest (Deuteronomy 7:1-2, 20:10-17 and indeed throughout the most violent book ever writ)
> .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 5a Special mention for bashing babies' heads against the rocks (Psalm 137:9) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 6a. Slavery (Leviticus 21:7)   .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 6b Slavery again (Leviticus 25:44)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 6c Still more Slavery (1st Peter 2:18) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 7. Torture (Exodus 21:20-21) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 8. Animal Cruelty (Leviticus 1:9 and again Exodus 21:28) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 9a Sex discrimination against women (Leviticus 15:19-24) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 9b More sex discrimination against women (Ephesians 5:22-24)... Oh wait, that's _still _the Holey Babble.
> 
> 10 Various intolerances from homosexuality (Leviticus 18:22) to eating shellfish (Lev. 11:10), touching the skin of a dead pig (Lev. 11:6-8), to symbiotic "companion-planting" (Lev. 19:19) to _getting one's hair trimmed_ (Leviticus 19:27) .... Oh wait, that's ALL the Holey Babble.
> 
> _(note to self: Things to do this week: organize stoning to death for my barber....)_
> 
> 11. Cursing or blaspheming punishable by death (Leviticus 24:16) Damn!  Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 12. Disobeying one's parents punishable by death (Deuteronomy 21:18-21)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 13. "Witchcraft", i.e. Naturism punishable by death (Leviticus 20:27) -- oh wait that's the Holey Babble.  This was a hot seller in Europe, literally...
> 
> 14. Buying into another religion punishable by death (Deuteronomy 13:5-10) --- even in past history (Deuteronomy 17:2-5) ... oh wait that's ......
> 
> 
> Uh --- sorry, was that your point I just ran over?  I thought I heard a thump.
> 
> Not to worry.  I'm sure you can just buy another one real cheap from Pam Rump or Donald Geller.  They churn 'em out in mass quantities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------   silliness , not practiced by Christians , might be the old testament Pogo !!
Click to expand...


--- But it's all in there, now isn't it?  And mine, unlike  those from the wag I was mocking, are genuine.

Therefore if his point is to demonstrate that depravity comes from a text --- and that is exactly his inane point ---- then we need to start burning the Holey Babble first and foremost.  It's much worse.

Of course, the alternative is for the wag in question, and his babbling minions, to admit the logic is flawed and full of shit.

And I'm sure that's gonna happen.  I'll be checking my notifications for it.  For the next century.

Soon as I get that concession I'm going to make one of my own and admit to planting symbiotic crops side by side in my garden.  Clearlý this incurs the wrath of the LORD and I shall duly smite myself with stones until I die.  As the Babble commands.  Also I need to go check the tags on all my clothing.  I'm pretty sure I saw a rayon blend somewhere.  I may have to stone myself twice.


----------



## pismoe

you are pointing at the Old Testament , Christians follow the New Testament that came about after Jesus .   muslims follow 'moes' words and decrees except for the BAD muslims who would be beheaded in a TRUE sharia state like 'iran' or Saudi arabia or 'Islamic state / isis or al queda Pogo .   ----------   actually the BAD muslims are the only GOOD muslims from a Westerners or Americans point of view Pogo !!


----------



## anotherlife

Moonglow said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is true, that it was the western nation states than exported nationalism into Islam, and thus radicalized Islam.  Something a western academic will never think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam has never not been radical.  Radical since 622 AD and the writing and distribution of the Koran.  270 million people killed by marauding Muslims since then, exporting their lunacy around the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ignore the constant war between Muslim and Christians you could say that..It was not until christian nations attained more firepower that the christians started to push back and contain the Muslim armies, and eventually occupy Muslim lands at will.....
> The whole radical Islam portion is not as wide spread among Muslims as some would have you believe..It is only certain tribes or organizations which practice it, and it is used as a tool against Muslim govts. also..
Click to expand...

There may be a lot of manipulation about this in the media.  But that "radical" Islam is more isolated than the norm is a cliche that liberal socialist western governments use to pacify reaction to all sorts of government initiated atrocities.  It is a fact recorded in history, that it was the Muslims that depopulated south east Europe.  We could open a discussion whether the Muslims should depopulate Western Europe too.  In either case, the Byzantine Varangian guard and Charles the Hammer were effective in establishing a long term boundary against Muslim expansion even before technology gave the west an edge.


----------



## pismoe

protectionist said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
Click to expand...

and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!


----------



## anotherlife

Esmeralda said:


> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?


Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?


----------



## Esmeralda

anotherlife said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
Click to expand...

This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
Click to expand...

And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.

How about the complete destruction of native American tribes and cultures throughout the American Continent?


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.
Click to expand...


He's mired in Doublestandardthink.  I've been telling him that all day.  He goes


----------



## anotherlife

pismoe said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
Click to expand...

The big problem however still is that Europeans invented an even bigger murder propaganda than anything Islam has ever come up with, so the Muslims, evil as may be, are still not the champions of their game.


----------



## Weatherman2020

In Iraq it was common to see a guy pulling his donkey with no load followed by his wife carrying a huge load.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
Click to expand...

By your own reckoning, unless you live in Denmark, stfu commenting on their issues, right? Lol.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your own reckoning, unless you live in Denmark, stfu commenting on their issues, right? Lol.
Click to expand...


Umm..... the OP was entirely ipse dixit.  Has no link whatsoever. There is no topic basis.


----------



## Desperado

Why Limit it just to Muslims?
It should be across the board for immigrants.
Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
Click to expand...

It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.


----------



## anotherlife

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
Click to expand...

Where do you see an evidence that it is limited to Denmark?  Some groups were invented for conflict, nothing else.  For example Islam and socialism / communism. 





Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.
> 
> How about the complete destruction of native American tribes and cultures throughout the American Continent?
Click to expand...


No, the native Americans were not destroyed.  They continue their culture to this day, and they are Americans, speaking English as a second language instead of a language of a tribal oppressor.  The Muslims can't offer this.


----------



## Pogo

Desperado said:


> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.



Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.  
Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.

Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too? 
I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
Click to expand...

I have lived in them, for a number of years.  I have lived for years in Europe and spend several months there every year.  Denmark is a very small country with a very small prison population. It is essentially a one culture, one ethnic group country without many immigrants. I imagine it would be very difficult for any outsider to blend in and fit in.  It would be like moving to a small town, an experience people often have of it taking years to be accepted.


----------



## Esmeralda

anotherlife said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you see an evidence that it is limited to Denmark?  Some groups were invented for conflict, nothing else.  For example Islam and socialism / communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.
> 
> How about the complete destruction of native American tribes and cultures throughout the American Continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the native Americans were not destroyed.  They continue their culture to this day, and they are Americans, speaking English as a second language instead of a language of a tribal oppressor.  The Muslims can't offer this.
Click to expand...

Oh this is funny.  Native Americans were not destroyed?  Seriously?  You know absolutely nothing about American history.  They continue to try to keep alive the remnants of their cultures.  Wow.  You actually think they were not destroyed. The vast majority of them were killed, and their land was taken away from them.  Not destroyed?  Really?


----------



## anotherlife

Weatherman2020 said:


> In Iraq it was common to see a guy pulling his donkey with no load followed by his wife carrying a huge load.
> View attachment 58496


Well, those women need exercise.  Do you want them to look like the average western feminist liberal woman complete with her 300 pound pot belly?  This is the knowledge that liberal education beat out of every mans common sense in the west.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in them, for a number of years.  I have lived for years in Europe and spend several months there every year.  Denmark is a very small country with a very small prison population. It is essentially a one culture, one ethnic group country without many immigrants. I imagine it would be very difficult for any outsider to blend in and fit in.  It would be like moving to a small town, an experience people often have of it taking years to be accepted.
Click to expand...

According to you, I have 'no right' to discuss immigration to America because I don't live in America. So, take your own advice and quit spouting crap about Muslims in  Europe.  Thanks


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
Click to expand...

I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you see an evidence that it is limited to Denmark?  Some groups were invented for conflict, nothing else.  For example Islam and socialism / communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.
> 
> How about the complete destruction of native American tribes and cultures throughout the American Continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the native Americans were not destroyed.  They continue their culture to this day, and they are Americans, speaking English as a second language instead of a language of a tribal oppressor.  The Muslims can't offer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh this is funny.  Native Americans were not destroyed?  Seriously?  You know absolutely nothing about American history.  They continue to try to keep alive the remnants of their cultures.  Wow.  You actually think they were not destroyed. The vast majority of them were killed, and their land was taken away from them.  Not destroyed?  Really?
Click to expand...

Why don't you quit telling people what they know? You are coming across as a complete ignoramus. Lol.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in them, for a number of years.  I have lived for years in Europe and spend several months there every year.  Denmark is a very small country with a very small prison population. It is essentially a one culture, one ethnic group country without many immigrants. I imagine it would be very difficult for any outsider to blend in and fit in.  It would be like moving to a small town, an experience people often have of it taking years to be accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you, I have 'no right' to discuss immigration to America because I don't live in America. So, take your own advice and quit spouting crap about Muslims in  Europe.  Thanks
Click to expand...

I never said you had no right to talk about it. I have enough experience of Europeans to know you do not express  yourself like a European would. My guess is you are an American living in Europe.  Which I have done too. You wouldn't care about this issue of you were a full European.  You wouldn't use the tone and language and diction you use if you were a true European. My guess is you are a fraud.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
Click to expand...

Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
Click to expand...


In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you see an evidence that it is limited to Denmark?  Some groups were invented for conflict, nothing else.  For example Islam and socialism / communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.
> 
> How about the complete destruction of native American tribes and cultures throughout the American Continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the native Americans were not destroyed.  They continue their culture to this day, and they are Americans, speaking English as a second language instead of a language of a tribal oppressor.  The Muslims can't offer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh this is funny.  Native Americans were not destroyed?  Seriously?  You know absolutely nothing about American history.  They continue to try to keep alive the remnants of their cultures.  Wow.  You actually think they were not destroyed. The vast majority of them were killed, and their land was taken away from them.  Not destroyed?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you quit telling people what they know? You are coming across as a complete ignoramus. Lol.
Click to expand...

Anyone who is not aware that native American cultures were destroyed is the ignorant one, not me.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
Click to expand...

Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.

I am an American and can have any opinion about America I choose to have. If you are not one, it does seem strange you would involve yourself so deeply in this discussion.


----------



## anotherlife

> Oh this is funny.  Native Americans were not destroyed?  Seriously?  You know absolutely nothing about American history.  They continue to try to keep alive the remnants of their cultures.  Wow.  You actually think they were not destroyed. The vast majority of them were killed, and their land was taken away from them.  Not destroyed?  Really?



Esmeralda, If you want to take people's land away and destroy them, then you ask a communist to do it, not Americans.  And if you ever lived in Europe, then you would know this.  There are no remnants of a culture where communists eliminate it.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in them, for a number of years.  I have lived for years in Europe and spend several months there every year.  Denmark is a very small country with a very small prison population. It is essentially a one culture, one ethnic group country without many immigrants. I imagine it would be very difficult for any outsider to blend in and fit in.  It would be like moving to a small town, an experience people often have of it taking years to be accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you, I have 'no right' to discuss immigration to America because I don't live in America. So, take your own advice and quit spouting crap about Muslims in  Europe.  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you had no right to talk about it. I have enough experience of Europeans to know you do not express  yourself like a European would. My guess is you are an American living in Europe.  Which I have done too. You wouldn't care about this issue of you were a full European.  You wouldn't use the tone and language and diction you use if you were a true European. My guess is you are a fraud.
Click to expand...

I was born and bred in Europe, you stupid woman. You seem to think you are psychic in addition to thinking you can tell posters which discussions they have a 'right' to participate in.  Lol@failedpsychicesme.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
Click to expand...

It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. And then get back to me. Or you are full of shit. Up the road we have vetted families. True refugees from Syria. They want to go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- And?
> 
> I have no doubt if I was forced to leave my familiar place I'd want to go home too.  But in the interim one can find comfort in the grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from somebody with a different POV.
> 
> This entire thread is based on a bullshit and completely unsubstantiated premise anyway so this is all moot.  I can honestly say I've never in my life judged anybody by what religion they follow or don't follow.  And even less ever blanketed everybody in one religion as some kind of monolith.  That's completely mindless.
> 
> So yes, I would avail myself of a golden opportunity to, in this case, learn more Arabic, get more acquainted with ME musical sensibilities, develop some kick-ass recipes, and generally open to a perspective on the world I didn't have before.  How can that be anything but a positive?  Those of course are all attendant _cultural_ aspects, not religious.  Religion is personal, and should stay that way.
> 
> And in the process of course I'd work to smooth their adjustment and address their concerns as much as possible.  And I expect if the positions were reversed they'd do the same for me.  In fact, from experience I already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA HA.. At first I thought you were joking, but now that I see you're are unhinged serious, allow me to correct a few things.
> 
> Here is the POV that you are hoping will give you _"grace of humanity and the riches one can learn from"_
> 
> What you will learn is a singular POV known as the KORAN. And here's what you'll learn from it >>>
> 
> 1.  Wife -beating (Koran 4:34)
> 
> 
> 2.  Rape (Koran 4:24, 23: 1-6, 70:29-30, 2;223)
> 
> 
> 3.  Pedophilia (Koran 65:4)
> 
> 
> 4.  Lying (Koran 16:106, 3:28)
> 
> 
> 5.  Murder (Koran 8:12, 9:5, 9:123, et al)
> 
> 
> 6.  Slavery (Koran 24:32-33, et al)
> 
> 
> 7.  Torture (Koran 5:33, 8:12, 24:2, + numerous quotes in the Hadith)
> 
> 
> 8.  Animal cruelty (Eid al-Adha)
> 
> 
> 9.  Sex discrimination against women (Koran 2:223, 4:34, 4:11, 2:282, 4:24, 4:3)
> 
> 
> 10.  Various intolerances that conflict with western culture (any religion other than Islam, dogs, alcoholic beverages, pork products, anything depicting pigs (ex. kid's piggy bank)  The following link lists 537 intolerance suras of the Koran  >>
> 
> Intolerance in the Quran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'll see your wife beating and raise you wife _execution _(Leviticus 20:10)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 2a. Rape, executing the victim of (Deuteronomy 20:1) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 2b Rape, offering one's _own daughters_ for (Genesis 19:4-8) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 3. Pedophilia -- see 2b
> 
> 4. Working on Sabbath punishable by stoning to death (Exodus 35:2) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 5. Murder/pillage/conquest (Deuteronomy 7:1-2, 20:10-17 and indeed throughout the most violent book ever writ)
> .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 5a Special mention for bashing babies' heads against the rocks (Psalm 137:9) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 6a. Slavery (Leviticus 21:7)   .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 6b Slavery again (Leviticus 25:44)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 6c Still more Slavery (1st Peter 2:18) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 7. Torture (Exodus 21:20-21) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 8. Animal Cruelty (Leviticus 1:9 and again Exodus 21:28) ... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 9a Sex discrimination against women (Leviticus 15:19-24) .... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 9b More sex discrimination against women (Ephesians 5:22-24)... Oh wait, that's _still _the Holey Babble.
> 
> 10 Various intolerances from homosexuality (Leviticus 18:22) to eating shellfish (Lev. 11:10), to touching the skin of a dead pig (Lev. 11:6-8), to symbiotic "companion-planting" (Lev. 19:19) to making clothes from two different materials (ibid) to _getting one's hair trimmed_ (Leviticus 19:27) .... Oh wait, that's ALL the Holey Babble.
> 
> _(note to self: Things to do this week: organize stoning to death for my barber....)_
> 
> 11. Cursing or blaspheming punishable by death (Leviticus 24:16) Damn!  Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 12. Disobeying one's parents punishable by death (Deuteronomy 21:18-21)... Oh wait, that's the Holey Babble.
> 
> 13. "Witchcraft", i.e. Naturism punishable by death (Leviticus 20:27) -- oh wait that's the Holey Babble.  This was a hot seller in Europe, literally...
> 
> 14. Buying into another religion punishable by death (Deuteronomy 13:5-10) --- even in past history (Deuteronomy 17:2-5) ... oh wait that's ......
> 
> 
> Uh --- sorry, was that your point I just ran over?  I thought I heard a thump.
> 
> Not to worry.  I'm sure you can just buy another one real cheap from Pam Rump or Donald Geller.  They churn 'em out in mass quantities.
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> you are pointing at the Old Testament , Christians follow the New Testament that came about after Jesus .   muslims follow 'moes' words and decrees except for the BAD muslims who would be beheaded in a TRUE sharia state like 'iran' or Saudi arabia or 'Islamic state / isis or al queda Pogo .   ----------   actually the BAD muslims are the only GOOD muslims from a Westerners or Americans point of view Pogo !!



See what I mean?  Double standard, and too dense to notice.

"When _our _book says it --- that's _different_!"

Poster please.  You're as transparent as a freaking new pane of glass.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.


----------



## Desperado

Pogo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm not buying her story either.  I've never heard a European use the word "libtard".  
DEAD giveaway.


----------



## Pogo

Desperado said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
Click to expand...


What do you think language is made of?  Ants?


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
Click to expand...

If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game


----------



## Desperado

Pogo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
Click to expand...

Are you really that dense?


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
Click to expand...


Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_


----------



## Esmeralda

anotherlife said:


> Oh this is funny.  Native Americans were not destroyed?  Seriously?  You know absolutely nothing about American history.  They continue to try to keep alive the remnants of their cultures.  Wow.  You actually think they were not destroyed. The vast majority of them were killed, and their land was taken away from them.  Not destroyed?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda, If you want to take people's land away and destroy them, then you ask a communist to do it, not Americans.  And if you ever lived in Europe, then you would know this.  There are no remnants of a culture where communists eliminate it.
Click to expand...

You are just a complete nut whose posts make no sense. I'm going to ignore you.


----------



## Pogo

Desperado said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that dense?
Click to expand...


OK, you got schooled and can't handle it.  Nothing new.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in them, for a number of years.  I have lived for years in Europe and spend several months there every year.  Denmark is a very small country with a very small prison population. It is essentially a one culture, one ethnic group country without many immigrants. I imagine it would be very difficult for any outsider to blend in and fit in.  It would be like moving to a small town, an experience people often have of it taking years to be accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you, I have 'no right' to discuss immigration to America because I don't live in America. So, take your own advice and quit spouting crap about Muslims in  Europe.  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you had no right to talk about it. I have enough experience of Europeans to know you do not express  yourself like a European would. .
Click to expand...

Wow. I guess this statement of yours definitely marks you out as a real bona fide fraud.  I mean, you seem to think people from countries as diverse as Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden and the UK, all express themselves in the same way.  Lol.  What an ignoramus par excellence


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
Click to expand...

That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  I'm from Seattle, not the land of rednecks. Too funny.


----------



## Desperado

Desperado said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that dense?
Click to expand...

I guess you don't have to deal with multiple languages in your city.
That is a crying shame, you should be made to deal with numerous immigrant groups all speaking different languages.
It is nightmare for local governments and service providers.  So as I said, it these immigrants cannot learn English in say 2 years and take the citizenship test in English than they should be forced back from whence they came


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is funny.  Native Americans were not destroyed?  Seriously?  You know absolutely nothing about American history.  They continue to try to keep alive the remnants of their cultures.  Wow.  You actually think they were not destroyed. The vast majority of them were killed, and their land was taken away from them.  Not destroyed?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda, If you want to take people's land away and destroy them, then you ask a communist to do it, not Americans.  And if you ever lived in Europe, then you would know this.  There are no remnants of a culture where communists eliminate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a complete nut whose posts make no sense. I'm going to ignore you.
Click to expand...


Best thing for you, esme, since you cannot debate, only screech and order people about. Lol.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_
Click to expand...

Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
Click to expand...

No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, definitely expressing yourself like an ignorant hick whose never left her town.  The perception of everything is definitely grounded in Hicksville USA. Games up, esme, dear. Lol.


----------



## Pogo

Desperado said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't have to deal with multiple languages in your city.
> That is a crying shame, you should be made to deal with numerous immigrant groups all speaking different languages.
> It is nightmare for local governments and service providers.  So as I said, it these immigrants cannot learn English in say 2 years and take the citizenship test in English than they should be forced back from whence they came
Click to expand...


The citizenship test IS in English.

Are you posting to ---- who, yourself now?

Yes I have indeed lived in a city speaking different languages, where the lingua franca was not English.  I've also worked in at least one office (in the States) where we spoke multiple languages. 

----- So what?


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
Click to expand...

You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.
Click to expand...


Yup, dead giveaway right here:



Tilly said:


> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch



As you said --- fraud.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm, definitely expressing yourself like an ignorant hick whose never left her town.  The perception of everything is definitely grounded in Hicksville USA. Games up, esme, dear. Lol.
Click to expand...

You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
Click to expand...

I lived in Austria for 4 years. There are many, many Turks there.  I never met one who didn't speak German, and far better than I did.  Muslim immigrants do learn the language.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
Click to expand...

You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm, definitely expressing yourself like an ignorant hick whose never left her town.  The perception of everything is definitely grounded in Hicksville USA. Games up, esme, dear. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.
Click to expand...

I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Austria for 4 years. There are many, many Turks there.  I never met one who didn't speak German, and far better than I did.  Muslim immigrants do learn the language.
Click to expand...

I don't believe you've lived in Austria, your 'tone' isn't right. Rumbled. Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
Click to expand...

If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Is there some reason you keep avoiding my question, Ellie Mae?

Once again ---- what does "libtard" mean ---- in Europe?


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm, definitely expressing yourself like an ignorant hick whose never left her town.  The perception of everything is definitely grounded in Hicksville USA. Games up, esme, dear. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
Click to expand...


First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.


Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States. 

Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?

It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.

Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Oh, honey. I work in an international environment, overseas.  I work with people from Europe everyday, year in and year  out. I know that their way of expressing themselves, though it may be fluent English, is different from that of a mother tongue American; everybody who works in such an environment knows this.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like that would be you.  What the fuck would "libtard" mean ------ _in Europe?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm, definitely expressing yourself like an ignorant hick whose never left her town.  The perception of everything is definitely grounded in Hicksville USA. Games up, esme, dear. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
Click to expand...

Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> 
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there some reason you keep avoiding my question, Ellie Mae?
> 
> Once again ---- what does "libtard" mean ---- in Europe?
Click to expand...

Yep.  She's a rightwing American.  No question.

Come on, sweetie, tell us about the problem your country is having with Muslim immigrants. Every European country is experiencing Muslim immigration to some degree. Tell us what it is like for you.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  She's not European,or he's not.  In no way does this person express herself like a second language person would, no matter how fluent.  And her perception of the US is grounded in the US, not from a distant country.  Her diction gives her away.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, definitely expressing yourself like an ignorant hick whose never left her town.  The perception of everything is definitely grounded in Hicksville USA. Games up, esme, dear. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
Click to expand...

You are not fooling anybody.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> 
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, honey. I work in an international environment, overseas.  I work with people from Europe everyday, year in and year  out. I know that their way of expressing themselves, though it may be fluent English, is different from that of a mother tongue American; everybody who works in such an environment knows this.
Click to expand...

Hush. The 'lady doth protest waaaayyyy too much'.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there some reason you keep avoiding my question, Ellie Mae?
> 
> Once again ---- what does "libtard" mean ---- in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  She's a rightwing American.  No question.
Click to expand...

And you are a hillbilly redneck who hasn't been out of Hicksville let alone anywhere near Europe.  Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, definitely expressing yourself like an ignorant hick whose never left her town.  The perception of everything is definitely grounded in Hicksville USA. Games up, esme, dear. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anybody.
Click to expand...

I don't have to, you've managed to fool yourself, you silly woman


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there some reason you keep avoiding my question, Ellie Mae?
> 
> Once again ---- what does "libtard" mean ---- in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  She's a rightwing American.  No question.
> 
> Come on, sweetie, tell us about the problem your country is having with Muslim immigrants. Every European country is experiencing Muslim immigration to some degree. Tell us what it is like for you.
Click to expand...

Your crystal ball needs an overhaul, a sap. Do they service them in your local hillbilly 'gas station'


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so, esme. And you are an American redneck who has never been out of the US.  I like this game
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
Click to expand...

I think that many words translate back and forth , I myself a 100 percent hill billy redneck call television the TELY just for grins .  Also call Englishmen BLOKES and their island Blighty .     OK with me but I think that this discussion is off OP topic of muslims !!   --------------  and by the by , another terror attack in 'Israel' about an hour ago .   Probably another muslim doing 'moes' blessed work !!


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to, you've managed to fool yourself, you silly woman
Click to expand...




Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so unaware that people from other countries have accents, even in writing, that you make no attempt to adopt one.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to, you've managed to fool yourself, you silly woman
Click to expand...

Oh really? You're so pathetic. It's so obvious.  You don't answer my question. You don't answer Pogo's question.  What a pathetic fake.


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that many words translate back and forth , I myself a 100 percent hill billy redneck call television the TELY just for grins .  Also call Englishmen BLOKES and their island Blighty .     OK with me but I think that this discussion is off OP topic of muslims !!   --------------  and by the by , another terror attack in 'Israel' about an hour ago .   Probably another muslim doing 'moes' blessed work !!
Click to expand...

Esme is just INCREDIBLY stupid if she thinks Europeans don't employ Americanisms, I'm sure, therefore, that she hasn't been anywhere near Europe.  But you are right, Pismoe, as delightful as it has been engaging with esme, we are off topic. Maybe she should start a thread about her remarkable abilities regarding the nationality , or whatever, of posters.  I saw a report about the attack in Israel a while ago, but no details on the 'shooter' (Americanism' alert).  Do you know any more?


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to, you've managed to fool yourself, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to, you've managed to fool yourself, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? You're so pathetic. It's so obvious.  You don't answer my question. You don't answer Pogo's question.  What a pathetic fake.
Click to expand...

Just as I'm not here to be told by you which topics I can debate, neither am I here to answer your questions.  If you want to know about Islamic terrorism in that place you've never been to, start a thread, dreary.


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there some reason you keep avoiding my question, Ellie Mae?
> 
> Once again ---- what does "libtard" mean ---- in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  She's a rightwing American.  No question.
> 
> Come on, sweetie, tell us about the problem your country is having with Muslim immigrants. Every European country is experiencing Muslim immigration to some degree. Tell us what it is like for you.
Click to expand...

going to suck as muslim  numbers increase in the USA , probably not for my age group but as muslim numbers increase in the USA more problem will arise , especially for the next generation of young Americans Esmeralda !!


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to, you've managed to fool yourself, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my own accent, esme. You seem to think it's American, although you started out telling me not to comment on immigration to the US as I'm 'not American'. Lol.  Make your mind up, you silly woman.  It must be hard for a woman who's never left her hometown to know what's what. Not to worry, don't be embarrassed by your ignorance. It's not your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I never told you not to comment on immigration in the US. That was another poster.
> 
> 
> Second, your use of language gives you away. I have been, for many years, living with and working with people from up to 70 different countries for whom English is either a second language or they may be British, Australian, South African, etc.  I am very much aware that people who are not American do not use the slang, phrasing, colloquialisms, and diction you do.  You're a fraud and you are most likely the one who has never left the States.
> 
> Why don't you tell us all about the Muslim immigration problems you are having in 'your' European country?
> 
> It’s quite odd that you would care so much about the integration of Muslims in the US when you, if you are a European, are having such problems there; and yet you never say anything about this problem in your own, purported, country.
> 
> Come on; tell us what it is like there, where you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good G-d, you are dumb beyond belief.  Lol.  You clearly have never set foot out of Hicksville, you poor redneck.  You're so dumb, you even insist of compounding your idiocy.  Don't they even have a library in your tiny neck o the woods? Lol@esmehillbilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to, you've managed to fool yourself, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? You're so pathetic. It's so obvious.  You don't answer my question. You don't answer Pogo's question.  What a pathetic fake.
Click to expand...

I don't see Pogo's drivel. Your crystal ball definitely needs seeing to.  Lol.


----------



## pismoe

no Tilly , I just suspect that its another muslim doing 'moes' work but haven't looked for details yet !!


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> no Tilly , I just suspect that its another muslim doing 'moes' work but haven't looked for details yet !!


There were scant details, BUT, it could be significant that he didn't blow himself up. He was still at large a couple of hours ago.


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.
> 
> How about the complete destruction of native American tribes and cultures throughout the American Continent?
Click to expand...

Esmeralda changng topics again !!


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious. I am currently not in the US and have been in this country for over 4 years.  I have lived in 5 different countries on 3 different continents.  I spend months every year traveling around the world, mostly in Europe.  And I  never was a redneck.  LOL  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that many words translate back and forth , I myself a 100 percent hill billy redneck call television the TELY just for grins .  Also call Englishmen BLOKES and their island Blighty .     OK with me but I think that this discussion is off OP topic of muslims !!   --------------  and by the by , another terror attack in 'Israel' about an hour ago .   Probably another muslim doing 'moes' blessed work !!
Click to expand...

Then you are a charming and informed hillbilly redneck, unlike poor esme.  Bless you, Pismoe.


----------



## pismoe

muslims are going 'moes' religious dirty work , murder, slavery and other work TODAY Esmeralda !!


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but nationalism did double Islam down, in all its violence.  At least in my observation.  The Ottoman Empire has never imagined to be as belligerent as the Muslims today, and the Ottomans were no sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's warring has been a roller coaster. It modulates between very violent, and not as much,  But it doesn't go away. It's always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and islam has been violent and agressive , murderous since their invasion of Spain and that was right after 'moe' dreamed up 'islam' !!     That was about 700 AD !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so has Christianity; for example, hundreds of years of imperialism during which cultures were destroyed and millions upon millions of people were enslaved, tortured, and murdered.
> 
> How about the complete destruction of native American tribes and cultures throughout the American Continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esmeralda changng topics again !!
Click to expand...

Naughty, silly esme.  She really ought to get out more


----------



## Arianrhod

Mrs. M. said:


> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.”



Is it as badly translated as the quote above?


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, your 'tone' is that of an ignorant homebody, therefor you must never have left your hometown.  I like applying your 'logic'. It's fun
> 
> 
> 
> You are just trying to turn what is your fault back on me, so I'll ignore it.  Instead of honestly responding to what you actually are, an American, you are trying to attack me. Not very effective.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that many words translate back and forth , I myself a 100 percent hill billy redneck call television the TELY just for grins .  Also call Englishmen BLOKES and their island Blighty .     OK with me but I think that this discussion is off OP topic of muslims !!   --------------  and by the by , another terror attack in 'Israel' about an hour ago .   Probably another muslim doing 'moes' blessed work !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esme is just INCREDIBLY stupid if she thinks Europeans don't employ Americanisms, I'm sure, therefore, that she hasn't been anywhere near Europe.  But you are right, Pismoe, as delightful as it has been engaging with esme, we are off topic. Maybe she should start a thread about her remarkable abilities regarding the nationality , or whatever, of posters.  I saw a report about the attack in Israel a while ago, but no details on the 'shooter' (Americanism' alert).  Do you know any more?
Click to expand...


_STILL_ can't explain a "European" ::cough cough:: using a singularly USian term that has no function in Europe, can ya?

You are SOOOO busted.  And we ALL know you know what that means.



Tilly said:


> I don't see Pogo



Translation from the, ahem, "European language":

​


----------



## pismoe

thanks Tilly , yep , I'm a 'hunerd' percent redneck , hillbilly , swamper with teeth and I am from the U.P. of Michigan  ehh !!    But yeah , I like to read and foreign English speaking boards are one of my favorites as well as foreign newspapers [English or translatable] .    Plus I like learning about 'muslims' and that info is pretty easy to find because muslims are always in the current news and muslims have been murderous throughout human history Tilly .   ------------ [hundred]


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, untraveled hillbilly esme
> 
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.  You're are a total American. Hillbilly?  Seriously? You think a European would use those terms--redneck, hillbilly?  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever lived in Europe, you'd realise us Europeans aren't as ignorant as you are and are familiar with American words, terms and phrases. You do know we got tv in Europe, right?  You do know Europeans have Internet, right? Oops, how silly of me, you've never left your hillbilly town.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there some reason you keep avoiding my question, Ellie Mae?
> 
> Once again ---- what does "libtard" mean ---- in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  She's a rightwing American.  No question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a hillbilly redneck who hasn't been out of Hicksville let alone anywhere near Europe.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Hicksville is in Long Island.  Now we know _exactly _where you are.


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> thanks Tilly , yep , I'm a 'hunerd' percent redneck , hillbilly , swamper with teeth and I am from the U.P. of Michigan  ehh !!    But yeah , I like to read and foreign English speaking boards are one of my favorites as well as foreign newspapers [English or translatable] .    Plus I like learning about 'muslims' and that info is pretty easy to find because muslims are always in the current news and muslims have been murderous throughout human history Tilly .   ------------ [hundred]


Anywhere near delightful Dearborn?


----------



## Arianrhod

Tilly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Tilly , yep , I'm a 'hunerd' percent redneck , hillbilly , swamper with teeth and I am from the U.P. of Michigan  ehh !!    But yeah , I like to read and foreign English speaking boards are one of my favorites as well as foreign newspapers [English or translatable] .    Plus I like learning about 'muslims' and that info is pretty easy to find because muslims are always in the current news and muslims have been murderous throughout human history Tilly .   ------------ [hundred]
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere near delightful Dearborn?
Click to expand...


You still believe that myth?


----------



## Tilly

Arianrhod said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Tilly , yep , I'm a 'hunerd' percent redneck , hillbilly , swamper with teeth and I am from the U.P. of Michigan  ehh !!    But yeah , I like to read and foreign English speaking boards are one of my favorites as well as foreign newspapers [English or translatable] .    Plus I like learning about 'muslims' and that info is pretty easy to find because muslims are always in the current news and muslims have been murderous throughout human history Tilly .   ------------ [hundred]
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere near delightful Dearborn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still believe that myth?
Click to expand...

Dearborn is a real place. Silly Billy.


----------



## pismoe

nope , U.P. is a world of its own , small homogenous population of Europeans and Chippewa Indians .   All homogenous because we all did the same things .  Many in the UP are Swedes , Italian , Finnish , French and other assorted .  Cornish miners who mined iron ore rather than coal plus Welsh Rail Roaders and you must travel over the Mackinaw Bridge to even enter the UP .  Course , we were ALL 100 percent American as the diversity disease hadn't arrived but we all knew where our roots came from .     Biggest town is Marquette , I grew up on Lakewood Lane on the beach of Lake Superior listening to the fog horn from Marquette Harbor .  Some years we get the most snow in the USA and I regularly saw 50 below zero as I went to work.  Cool place , was like living in the 1880s but with most all modern utilities .    Nothing but woods , trees , lakes and , I don't know , maybe 700 miles north of Dearbornistan to Marquette [Queen City of the North] !!     You might check it out , its the Upper Peninsula of Michigan known for its YOOPERS , Pasties , snow , Lake Superior and the song Edmund Fitzgerald .  I am in the PNW nowadays but surroundings are similar to the UP Tilly !!


----------



## pismoe

some OFF TOPIC info on the UP Tilly !!    ---  upper peninsula of michigan information - Bing images  ---


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> nope , U.P. is a world of its own , small homogenous population of Europeans and Chippewa Indians .   All homogenous because we all did the same things .  Many in the UP are Swedes , Italian , Finnish , French and other assorted .  Cornish miners who mined iron ore rather than coal plus Welsh Rail Roaders and you must travel over the Mackinaw Bridge to even enter the UP .  Course , we were ALL 100 percent American as the diversity disease hadn't arrived but we all knew where our roots came from .     Biggest town is Marquette , I grew up on Lakewood Lane on the beach of Lake Superior listening to the fog horn from Marquette Harbor .  Some years we get the most snow in the USA and I regularly saw 50 below zero as I went to work.  Cool place , was like living in the 1880s but with most all modern utilities .    Nothing but woods , trees , lakes and , I don't know , maybe 700 miles north of Dearbornistan to Marquette [Queen City of the North] !!     You might check it out , its the Upper Peninsula of Michigan known for its YOOPERS , Pasties , snow , Lake Superior and the song Edmund Fitzgerald .  I am in the PNW nowadays but surroundings are similar to the UP Tilly !!


Thanks, Pismoe. It sounds fascinating. Sounds as though you have managed to preserve the areas history and culture there.  I will look it up.


----------



## miketx

tinydancer said:


> Merkel looked like such an idiot at that meeting when one African leader said "who would be such a fool as to accept anyone without proper identification".



Uhmmm, obastard?


----------



## pismoe

2016 and everything everywhere is being regulated and fenced .    Plus population is a problem but I think the areas population is still pretty low as there is no work .   Years ago there was woods work , cutting pulp and hardwoods for pallets , some potato farming .    Then of course the city , county , state , the prison and the iron ore mines .    Everyone is chasing the tourist dollar nowadays .    In the 60 - 70s everything was wide open and before that it was even more wide open but I was very little .  It was a great place but as I said , its probably pretty regulated nowadays .


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe. And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
Click to expand...





Wrong again. The streak continues.


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
Click to expand...



Which groups do you imagine those to be?


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, take your own advice and confine your nonsense to the country you do live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's funny. Why don't you confine yourself to the country you live in, which is most likely the US, as you appear to be a complete fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't me that demands what other posters can and cannot debate. That would be you, you silly woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're not a European. NO way.
Click to expand...








'Cause only YOU would know, right special?


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't have to deal with multiple languages in your city.
> That is a crying shame, you should be made to deal with numerous immigrant groups all speaking different languages.
> It is nightmare ...
Click to expand...



Oh, you poor dear!


----------



## Pogo

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are ...probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The streak continues.
Click to expand...


Your retarded ass has been reported.  Again.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are ...probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The streak continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ......ass has been reported.  ......
Click to expand...



You need better communication skills. That post had nothing to do with the topic. Muslim immigrants are assimilating as other immigrant groups have.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> ...using a singularly USian [sic] term....




A what now?


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
Click to expand...

Lol.
This is what is happening in Germany and in many countries around Europe every day.  There are street riots too between immigrant/ 'refugees' from various countries and what is referred to as a growing 'far right' resistance - read really pissed off natives. 



INTERNATIONAL

*Asylum Shelters in Germany Struggle with Refugee Violence*



*Close Quarters: Asylum Shelters in Germany Struggle with Violence*




DPA
*There has been a rising number of violent incidents in German refugee hostels in recent weeks and concern is growing among officials....*

Two men are waiting for their lunch inside a drafty airport hangar -- one is an 80-year-old from Pakistan, the other an 18-year-old Albanian. A throng of people are waiting and the line can take up to an hour, but the young man has run out of patience. He climbs over the barrier and pushes forward, gets his food and then sits down at a table. A short time later, the elderly man addresses him angrily. 



A dispute that began banally enough on Sunday, Sept. 27, ended in a mass brawl after the young Albanian hit the old man in the face. A security guard intervened and was able to pull the two apart, but three hours later, 50 to 60 Pakistanis stormed into the hangar and threatened the young Albanian with aluminum rods they had taken from their cots. The police moved in and were initially able to restore peace. Come dinner time, though, 300 angry Albanians had turned up. Some attacked the Pakistanis, benches were thrown, men struck each other with clubs and used pepper spray.
Police estimate that more than 350 of the 1,500 refugees staying in the emergency shelter at the Calden Airport near the city of Kassel became involved in the fight. The incident resulted in 14 injuries, including police officers. Two weeks prior, another altercation at Calden left 60 people injured. 

*Mounting Tensions*

There have been other violent outbreaks at hostels in Ellwangen in the state of Baden-Württemberg, Suhl in Thuringia, Bramsche in Lower Saxony, Trier in Rhineland-Palatinate, Heidenau in Saxony, as well as in Dresden and Leipzig. Indeed, an explosive mood is developing in many of the refugee camps across Germany, most of which have become overcrowded. Police situation reports from across the country describe a growing propensity to violence in the hostels. 

In one refugee hostel in the town of Königsbrunn in Bavaria, police claim to have found machetes constructed using bed frames -- "two approximately one-meter-long (three-foot-long) pipes with knives attached to them," as well as a "chair leg whose tip had been shaped into a club and four iron pipes, each about one meter in length."

At the beginning of September, inside a trade fair exhibition hall that had been converted into a refugee hostel in the town of Sinsheim in Baden-Württemberg, 200 to 300 asylum-seekers began fighting. A police report notes that security guards were so frightened after a man accused of participating in the brawl pulled a knife on them that they fled the scene.

In August alone, police in the state of North Rhine-Westphalia were dispatched 926 times to refugee accommodations -- far more frequently than in previous months...

Close Quarters: Asylum Shelters in Germany Struggle with Violence - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Austria for 4 years. There are many, many Turks there.  I never met one who didn't speak German, and far better than I did.  Muslim immigrants do learn the language.
Click to expand...

How very generous of them.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think language is made of?  Ants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Austria for 4 years. There are many, many Turks there.  I never met one who didn't speak German, and far better than I did.  Muslim immigrants do learn the language.
Click to expand...

So they bloody well should.  
And so what?
Incidentally, let's take a look at Germany.  This is the welcome Erdogan gets from German Turks, and what he reminds them of:
*Erdogan Urges Turks Not to Assimilate: 'You Are Part of Germany, But Also Part of Our Great Turkey'*
By Özlem Gezer and Anna Reimann in Düsseldorf

*Thousands of Turkish immigrants gave Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan a rock star welcome in Germany on Sunday in a show of national pride that remains fervent, even after decades spent in Germany. He told them they remain part of Turkey, and urged them to integrate into German society -- but not to assimilate.

.....And then he repeats the sentence that caused such a stir at a speech he held in Cologne three years ago. He warns Turks against assimilating themselves. "Yes, integrate yourselves into German society but don't assimilate yourselves. No one has the right to deprive us of our culture and our identity."

Erdogan knows that this statement amounts to a provocation in Germany -- no politician here is demanding that Turkish immigrants should deny their roots or give up their culture. Erdogan adds: "German newspapers will pick up on this tomorrow, but that's a mistake."


Erdogan Urges Turks Not to Assimilate: 'You Are Part of Germany, But Also Part of Our Great Turkey' - SPIEGEL ONLINE*


----------



## Dante

Can op-ed threads make it into the Flame Zone or Rubber Room?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Dante said:


> Can op-ed threads make it into the Flame Zone or Rubber Room?




We can only hope, because most of the stuff here is not worthy to land under my shoes.


----------



## DarkFury

*Mrs M. you just keep writing because if you are pissing people off it means you have them reading AND thinking.*


----------



## Statistikhengst

No, derp derp. It means that we are laughing. Use your massive 224 IQ to figure that one out.


----------



## pismoe

right on DarkFury , right on !


----------



## Dante

DarkFury said:


> *Mrs M. you just keep writing because if you are pissing people off it means you have them reading AND thinking.*


DarkFury, you can Join up with Mac1958 in your ability to interpret people words and turn it into a window to their emotions. Pissed off?  Too bizarre


----------



## Dante

Statistikhengst


Statistikhengst said:


> No, derp derp. It means that we are laughing. Use your massive 224 IQ to figure that one out.


224? It went up 10 points recently?


----------



## Desperado

Unkotare said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups do you imagine those to be?
Click to expand...

Imagine?  There is no Imagine about it, It is reality.
Have you ever been to South Florida?
The are Cubans and Haitians that have been here 20 years and refuse to speak English.


----------



## Dante

Desperado said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups do you imagine those to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  There is no Imagine about it, It is reality.
> Have you ever been to South Florida?
> The are Cubans and Haitians that have been here 20 years and refuse to speak English.
Click to expand...

Send the Cubans to Haiti and the Haitians to Cuba.


----------



## Dhara

Right.  Send whatever people you hate someplace else.  Truth is, that strategy doesn't reduce hate.


----------



## Dante

Dhara said:


> Right.  Send whatever people you hate someplace else.  Truth is, that strategy doesn't reduce hate.


Israel sends people away all of the time.


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups do you imagine those to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  There is no Imagine about it, It is reality.
> Have you ever been to South Florida?
> The are Cubans and Haitians that have been here 20 years and refuse to speak English.
Click to expand...








People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.


----------



## pismoe

Dhara said:


> Right.  Send whatever people you hate someplace else.  Truth is, that strategy doesn't reduce hate.


don't import the muslims in the first place , they have no RIGHT to immigrate to the USA Dhara !!


----------



## Dante

Unkotare said:


> People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.


People like you keep immigrants back, but you sure as hell feel good about yourselves.

you are pathetic


----------



## Dante

pismoe said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Send whatever people you hate someplace else.  Truth is, that strategy doesn't reduce hate.
> 
> 
> 
> don't import the muslims in the first place , they have no RIGHT to immigrate to the USA Dhara !!
Click to expand...

You hateful little turd. 

Are you a Jew or a Christian?


----------



## Unkotare

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you keep immigrants back.....
Click to expand...



Exactly wrong, numbskull. 


I've spent the better part of two decades helping immigrants of all form, status, age, background, and condition learn English, understand and live in America, become citizens, and achieve their educational and professional goals. How about you, big mouth?


----------



## pismoe

no reason to import muslims , as I said , muslims have no RIGHT to immigrate to the USA .   No one has the RIGHT to immigrate to the USA Dante !!


----------



## Dante

manifold


Unkotare said:


> Exactly wrong, numbskull.
> 
> 
> I've spent the better part of two decades helping immigrants of all form, status, age, background, and condition learn English, understand and live in America, become citizens, and achieve their educational and professional goals. How about you, big mouth?


You've done what I would have thought was the impossible. You have surprised me.

I don't think I've ever found anyone as full of themselves as you are of yourself.

congrats


----------



## Dante

pismoe said:


> no reason to import muslims , as I said , muslims have no RIGHT to immigrate to the USA .   No one has the RIGHT to immigrate to the USA Dante !!


who says anyone has that as a right? having _the right_ to do something and _having rights_, are two distinct things

go away


----------



## Tilly

Dante said:


> manifold
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong, numbskull.
> 
> 
> I've spent the better part of two decades helping immigrants of all form, status, age, background, and condition learn English, understand and live in America, become citizens, and achieve their educational and professional goals. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> You've done what I would have thought was the impossible. You have surprised me.
> 
> I don't think I've ever found anyone as full of themselves as you are of yourself.
> 
> congrats
Click to expand...

He is just proud of his professional achievements.  Do you have any?


----------



## Unkotare

Tilly said:


> He is just proud of his professional achievements.



Not even that. Just responding to:



Dante said:


> People like you keep immigrants back


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark has a total of 4-5000 people in prison. A TOTAL of 4-5000 people. That means, if the 70% number is accurate, which is doubtful, a maximum of 3500 people who are identified as Muslim are in prison in Denmark. Those 3500 people are supposed to represent all of Islam and how all people of Muslim faith integrate into European or Western cultures.?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
Click to expand...








I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.

In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.

Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Esmeralda

Damaged Eagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.

On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.

Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.

You are the one who is wrong. You think visiting a foreign country or even living in one as a US military person causes you to be familiar with it.  You are wrong, wrong!  If you really  knew Muslim people intimately, you could not possibly believe Islam is inherently evil or that Muslim people are to be feared.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut you're skipping a step.  You have to enslave them first.  You know, send them out to look for gold and when they come back emptyhanded, cut their hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put your address out there too Pogo. Lets play the economic immigrant can stay here game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have room, they're welcome here.
> 
> What a boon that would be.  There's not anywhere near enough diversity around here.
> 
> What a great time for meals and music too.
Click to expand...







Yeah! We saw how progressives felt about diversity when those two World Wars happened last century when they turned on, the Japanese-Americans during the war and then the German-Americans who willingly filled US uniforms during the war, by creating the Sedition Acts that stripped their languages and cultures from them.

America! The land of fairness and affirmative action.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Esmeralda said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
Click to expand...







It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people in the communities and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.

Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.

Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?

While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Esmeralda

Damaged Eagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.

As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.

You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.

Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Esmeralda said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
Click to expand...







I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!

University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?

As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.

As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Statistikhengst

Dante said:


> Statistikhengst
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, derp derp. It means that we are laughing. Use your massive 224 IQ to figure that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 224? It went up 10 points recently?
Click to expand...



Yes, with his waistline.


----------



## Meathead

Damaged Eagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Excellent post. I would only add that Esmeralda is a priggish dingbat as well.


----------



## Esmeralda

Damaged Eagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

They didn't come to visit me in the US, they came to visit me in Europe. They are not rich people. They are middle class people.  I'm not rich and I travel all over the world, every year.  If they are staying with me, and they did, all they have to worry about is the air fare.  That is not a lot of money.  You are so, so ignorant.


----------



## Esmeralda

Damaged Eagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

I'd say the majority of my Muslim friends went to college.  Many, like those who work in offices, did not. I have friends who are office worker and friends who are professionals. To assume that everyone who is Muslim and who went to college is rich is really very stupid and ignorant. The more you write, the more you show your ignorance and bigotry.  You really know nothing about Muslims and Muslim countries. And I come from a lower working class family in the States. I worked my way through university.  My parents paid nothing for my education. They didn't have the money.  So, assuming that having an education or traveling means you are rich is another indication of stupidity and ignorance.

I am not prejudiced against the military or uneducated people, but I am calling you and anyone else on making assumptions about things of which you know nothing.  There is poverty everywhere, including vast amounts of it in the US. Ever strayed onto a ghetto street in the US? I've been to lots of villages in different countries in the world. People are generally poor, but they are not violent. This kind of thing, gangs and potential violence, is more likely in big cities.  If you have friends there, you know where not to go.  I once was on my own in Athens.  I strayed into a poor neighborhood there. It was scary.  And they were all white, all Christian, not a black or Muslim neighborhood.  To assume that poverty and ghettos only exist in Muslim countries is beyond simply bigotry.


----------



## Esmeralda

Damaged Eagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.
Click to expand...
















This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.
Click to expand...

so says Esmeralda .   Course all anyone has to do is look at muslim history of aggression and then look at Current muslim aggression , mayhem and murder all over the world and watch as it moves into Europe because of muslim importation !!   People should read and watch as muslim population increases in Europe Esmeralda .


----------



## Desperado

Unkotare said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Limit it just to Muslims?
> It should be across the board for immigrants.
> Any group that comes to America and expects America to change to suit them, should be rounded up and sent packing to their original country or one that is will to submit to the demands of these people.  Lets start with language, If you don't learn the language in a given time, back on the boat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups do you imagine those to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  There is no Imagine about it, It is reality.
> Have you ever been to South Florida?
> The are Cubans and Haitians that have been here 20 years and refuse to speak English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.
Click to expand...

Again when immigrants refuse to assimilate it is called an invasion. When Immigrants refuse to learn the language of the country they immigrated too that is total disrespect for that country.  Asswipe


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good plan.  Then we'd never have pizza.  Or perogies.  Or sausage.  Or Moo Goo Gai Pan.
> Or jazz or blues and therefore rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Want me to actually go through all the words we got from immigrants too?
> I mean, not even counting the ones WE immigrants got from the natives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups do you imagine those to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  There is no Imagine about it, It is reality.
> Have you ever been to South Florida?
> The are Cubans and Haitians that have been here 20 years and refuse to speak English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again when immigrants refuse to assimilate ...When Immigrants refuse to learn the language ...
Click to expand...



That is not happening to any significant degree.


----------



## pismoe

I won't take Unkatore seriously ,    after all I think he makes a business and money off his immigrant worship ehh Unkatore ??


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Esmeralda said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't come to visit me in the US, they came to visit me in Europe. They are not rich people. They are middle class people.  I'm not rich and I travel all over the world, every year.  If they are staying with me, and they did, all they have to worry about is the air fare.  That is not a lot of money.  You are so, so ignorant.
Click to expand...


I'll suggest that you don't know what it's like to be poor. The average person in most Muslim countries makes only a few dollars a day, if that, and would be more concerned about when their next meal might be. You think they have time or money to afford air fare to visit a friend even in Europe? Take off your rose tinted glasses and get out into the real world some time.



Esmeralda said:


> I'd say the majority of my Muslim friends went to college. Many, like those who work in offices, did not. I have friends who are office worker and friends who are professionals. To assume that everyone who is Muslim and who went to college is rich is really very stupid and ignorant. The more you write, the more you show your ignorance and bigotry. You really know nothing about Muslims and Muslim countries. And I come from a lower working class family in the States. I worked my way through university. My parents paid nothing for my education. They didn't have the money. So, assuming that having an education or traveling means you are rich is another indication of stupidity and ignorance.



Same as above with the exception of... Do you think those people who only make a few dollars at best could afford college much less any education that doesn't take to much time out of their day for even the children? The average poverty level here in the United States is living like the wealthy in many of those Muslim countries. How about you live in a one room shack with a hole dug somewhere outside as your toilet facilities? Tell us again about how difficult your life is and how poverty stricken you are.



Esmeralda said:


> I am not prejudiced against the military or uneducated people, but I am calling you and anyone else on making assumptions about things of which you know nothing. There is poverty everywhere, including vast amounts of it in the US. Ever strayed onto a ghetto street in the US? I've been to lots of villages in different countries in the world. People are generally poor, but they are not violent. This kind of thing, gangs and potential violence, is more likely in big cities. If you have friends there, you know where not to go. I once was on my own in Athens. I strayed into a poor neighborhood there. It was scary. And they were all white, all Christian, not a black or Muslim neighborhood. To assume that poverty and ghettos only exist in Muslim countries is beyond simply bigotry.



I think you have a lot of prejudice against the military and people you think are stupid because they didn't go to... university. That said I spent around six months in a poverty stricken district in Baltimore at a hotel. The worst poverty I saw there were the old white and black hobos who lived down by the bridges while the actual resident black population lived like kings on their government subsidence as compared to the poverty I witnessed overseas. There are ghettos where there's wealth then there is true poverty, I suggest you learn the difference. Even a ghetto dweller is rich compared to those that live in true abject poverty.





******SMILE*****


----------



## pismoe

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you keep immigrants back.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly wrong, numbskull.
> 
> 
> I've spent the better part of two decades helping immigrants of all form, status, age, background, and condition learn English, understand and live in America, become citizens, and achieve their educational and professional goals. How about you, big mouth?
Click to expand...

this post just above by Unkatore is the reason for my thoughts that he has a business or is some kinda teacher or something that allows him to make a living off of importing immigrants .   Dry up the immigration flood and Unkatore would be back to flipping burgers !!


----------



## irosie91

give up-----you will never manage to convince  Esmeralda that ----MIDDLE CLASS is MIDDLE CLASS---all over the world-----and  BUSINESS IS BUSINESS  all over the
world.     She actually imagines she EXPERIENCED the  "culture".    In fact she never got past the front parlor.      As to MILITARY-----they are more likely to get into the
nitty gritty of the other  "culture" than is a professional girl working in the environment
of her  COLLEAGUES.     Military boys----if they can------go OUT ON THE TOWN.---
sometimes the girls do to.      My kid was stationed on a submarine.   When docked
in Islamic lands the few girls on ship -----were KEPT ON SHIP------considering the places that navy boys roam-----the dictum was   "if the girls go ashore----THEY WILL 
GET RAPED.


----------



## Desperado

Unkotare said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  I'm not talking about "words".  I'm talking about groups of immigrants that refuse to learn the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups do you imagine those to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  There is no Imagine about it, It is reality.
> Have you ever been to South Florida?
> The are Cubans and Haitians that have been here 20 years and refuse to speak English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again when immigrants refuse to assimilate ...When Immigrants refuse to learn the language ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not happening to any significant degree.
Click to expand...

Been to South Florida lately?


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups do you imagine those to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine?  There is no Imagine about it, It is reality.
> Have you ever been to South Florida?
> The are Cubans and Haitians that have been here 20 years and refuse to speak English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are not speaking English to YOU (or for you just in case you happen to be in ear shot) are not "refusing " to learn, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again when immigrants refuse to assimilate ...When Immigrants refuse to learn the language ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not happening to any significant degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to South Florida lately?
Click to expand...






And?


----------



## Pogo

Damaged Eagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 3500 is a big number for such a small country as Denmark.  Plus it is probably a large % of Denmark's Muslim community too.  Apart from this, why do liberals always think that you first have to sleep with every murderer before you can say that murder is bad for you?
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...


I reported that asswipe for editing my posts to say shit they never said -- which he does incessantly because he's an asswipe troll.  I've reported him before for the same thing and I'll do it as many times as it takes.  It's a blatant violation of the board rules here.

That's got exactly jackshit-point-zero to do with you, so this just in --- the world doesn't revolve around you.

As for the content above, you weren't even IN the conversation at the time.  It's not very honest to walk in later and start claiming exceptions.


Btw are you even _capable _of making a post to the point without some inane pointless music video that nobody watches?   All you're doing is slowing the board down.  Put that shit in the Music forum where it belongs. 

Thank you.  Signed, the Whole World.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> You are the one who is wrong. You think visiting a foreign country or even living in one as a US military person causes you to be familiar with it.  You are wrong, wrong!  If you really  knew Muslim people intimately, you could not possibly believe Islam is inherently evil or that Muslim people are to be feared.
Click to expand...


I agree with this observation.  A military or other institutional presence functions independently of the local culture and requires no intermingling.  In my case on the other hand, when a local Everyman was sipping coffee in the café discoursing on events of the day, or looking around for work, or stopping in to the boulangerie for a bite -- I was one of them.  I actually lived with the locals, literally.  That's hardly the same as being an isolated visitor in one's own bubble where all your needs are taken care of by the institution and you don't even need to learn or converse in the local language.

I mean --- I happened to change planes at Keflavik Airport on the way to Europe, less than an hour layover ---- but I'd never claim from that that "I know all about Iceland".  Same thing.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> ...I reported...(Unkotare)...for editing my posts to say shit they never said -- ....




Despite the fact that I did not do that and do not do that. I know you consider your every word a precious treasure the world must preserve for posterity, but when I only need to address one part of your nonsense I use _proper format_ to cite the nonsense in question. I do not change the meaning or context. Maybe you're not familiar with proper formatting and citation, but I'm sure you'll agree that the ten-mile long multi-posts and "who/what are you talking about?" confusion is unnecessary and unproductive.

Glad to help.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Pogo said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This example of Muslims in jail in Denmark is being used to support the idea they, as a group and a religion, are not able to integrate into other cultures.  Just because it is a problem in Denmark, does not mean it is the same issue as far as Muslim immigration around the world.  It is, in fact, an example that is limited to Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reported that asswipe for editing my posts to say shit they never said -- which he does incessantly because he's an asswipe troll.  I've reported him before for the same thing and I'll do it as many times as it takes.  It's a blatant violation of the board rules here.
Click to expand...


I just compared what you originally posted and your post in Unkotare's quote and see no difference in what is posted by you.



Pogo said:


> As for the content above, you weren't even IN the conversation at the time.  It's not very honest to walk in later and start claiming exceptions.



You think I'm the only US veteran posting on this board who's been to a Muslim dominated nation?

Your presumptuous superiority is very telling.



Pogo said:


> Btw are you even _capable _of making a post to the point without some inane pointless music video that nobody watches?   All you're doing is slowing the board down.  Put that shit in the Music forum where it belongs.



Why don't you put me on ignore then since your rose tinted glasses can't handle diversity?



Pogo said:


> Thank you.  Signed, the Whole World.








*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent post. I would only add that Esmeralda is a priggish dingbat as well.
Click to expand...


Says the armchair wag who holds forth on United States inner city issues from his perch in Prague....


----------



## Pogo

Damaged Eagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is by no means limited to Denmark.  Take your own advice and quit  talking about European countries, unless you live in them. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reported that asswipe for editing my posts to say shit they never said -- which he does incessantly because he's an asswipe troll.  I've reported him before for the same thing and I'll do it as many times as it takes.  It's a blatant violation of the board rules here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just compared what you originally posted and your post in Unkotare's quote and see no difference in what is posted by you.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the content above, you weren't even IN the conversation at the time.  It's not very honest to walk in later and start claiming exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm the only US veteran posting on this board who's been to a Muslim dominated nation?
> 
> Your presumptuous superiority is very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw are you even _capable _of making a post to the point without some inane pointless music video that nobody watches?   All you're doing is slowing the board down.  Put that shit in the Music forum where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you put me on ignore then since your rose tinted glasses can't handle diversity?
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Signed, the Whole World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...


Once again for those unfamiliar with linear time ---- YOU WERE NOT IN THE CONVERSATION AT THE TIME.  So your running in after the fact to play the part of Martyr is completely transparent and disingenuous.

Second, YOU do not tell ME what my post was about. *I* will tell YOU.  Period.

Third, yeah I think Ignore is a good idea.  Those inane pointless videos slow the thread load so much, everybody should do that.  Thanks for the tip and BUH bye, loser.


----------



## Esmeralda

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience of US military people living in foreign countries, their experience of the actual culture is very limited. I lived in one ME Arabic Muslim country for over 4 years, a county with a large US military base.  The US military people, for the very most part, do not get involved with any intimacy in the local culture or with the local people.  They live a separate life, even if they live off base.  They simply do not closely associte with the people of the culture where the base is located. This is something I also observed with the US military people in Germany when I lived in Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, both Pogo and I lived with and associated closely with the culture.  I worked in an international environment;  when I worked in the ME; the people I worked with and dealt with daily were Arab Muslims from many different Middle Eastern and North African cultures.  They were clients, colleagues, friends and neighbors.  It is a very, very different experience from that of US military people in foreign countries whose dealings on a daily basis are with other Americans or other Westerners.
> 
> Some of these people became close friends, even coming to visit me after I left the country and my going to visit them after I left the country.  I've been to Muslim wedddings and other family events.  I've stayed in their homes, spent time with their relatives and friends, etc.  It is very different than just spending time in those countries.  In one country, I carpooled every day to work for for over 4 years with coworkers who were Muslim.  I have had bosses, landlords and building superintendents who were Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.
Click to expand...

If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Pogo said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the US. I live and work in foreign countries, including European countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact from all appearances --- you and I are the only two people here who seem to have any real-life experiences interacting with Muslims in Europe.  And probably with interacting with Muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to approximately forty nations and territories mostly in Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, during my career in the military. Out of those countries at least seven or eight of those nations were dominated by Muslims.
> 
> In addition, considering the number of US vets that interact on this forum I find your statement highly doubtful.
> 
> Do you want to report me, like you said you did to Unkotare, for saying that you're wrong again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reported that asswipe for editing my posts to say shit they never said -- which he does incessantly because he's an asswipe troll.  I've reported him before for the same thing and I'll do it as many times as it takes.  It's a blatant violation of the board rules here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just compared what you originally posted and your post in Unkotare's quote and see no difference in what is posted by you.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the content above, you weren't even IN the conversation at the time.  It's not very honest to walk in later and start claiming exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm the only US veteran posting on this board who's been to a Muslim dominated nation?
> 
> Your presumptuous superiority is very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw are you even _capable _of making a post to the point without some inane pointless music video that nobody watches?   All you're doing is slowing the board down.  Put that shit in the Music forum where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you put me on ignore then since your rose tinted glasses can't handle diversity?
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Signed, the Whole World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again for those unfamiliar with linear time ---- YOU WERE NOT IN THE CONVERSATION AT THE TIME.  So your running in after the fact to play the part of Martyr is completely transparent and disingenuous.
Click to expand...


Being presumptuous in claiming that your special and the only one that knows something is the sign of something... Let me think about what that might be. Feel free to carry on with you specialness until then.



Pogo said:


> Second, YOU do not tell ME what my post was about. *I* will tell YOU.  Period.



You did attempt to tell me. I checked and found that you were... WRONG!

How's that working out for you?



Pogo said:


> Third, yeah I think Ignore is a good idea.  Those inane pointless videos slow the thread load so much, everybody should do that.  Thanks for the tip and BUH bye, loser.



Yes! Do put on those rose tinted glasses to ensure you see only what you want to see. You did it so well in your post about the military that you made just a moment ago because you're so special.






Do you have some...

*****ROFLMAO*****


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> ... YOU do not tell ME what my post was about. *I* will tell YOU.  Period.....







You're not going to be satisfied like that. Do you think maybe you need to grow up a little? Just a little?


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so heartening to know that you were living so closely with the indigent community and think no military members would ever interact with the locals... That's... That's... So big of you. I'm going to just fall all over myself to change my mind about some of my perceptions about the dislike I encountered from some people I encountered and the outright poverty, that you probably never noticed and were steered away from by your rich acquaintances.
> 
> Yep! I'm going to be a changed man because of your great experience that you had over there with your rich friends. I bet you and Rekha Basu could make quite a case of how great things are so long as you live in places like Windsor Heights, Des Moines, while living overseas... BTW Windsor Heights is considered one of the upper class districts.
> 
> Did it occur to you that military members and their families are considered targets while overseas and they take precautions of interacting only with locals they feel they can trust?
> 
> While you on the other hand are being protected by the wealthy class while overseas?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.
Click to expand...

Could you please elaborate on your reasons for making such an accusation, hillbilly esme? Thanks.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we study at University, we learn that first hand sources are people like me. Second  hand sources are books, TV, etc. Your source of visiting countries is no more than what tourists know about another country.  Live in a country for several years, have the people as your neighbors, colleagues and friends.  You know a great, great deal more than a tourist or temporary traveler.
> 
> As well, you assume, for some unknown reason, that the people I  know closely and best were rich people. That is totally untrue.  My colleagues, friends and neighbors were almost exclusively middle class.  I also dealt daily with working class and  poor people in various ways as they tend to work in service jobs.  I'm not being protectected by anyone. That's two extremely untrue assumptions you've made.  In all of the Muslim countries I'ved lived in, I lived in an ordinary apartment in an ordinary neighborhood with Muslims making up the vast majority of my neighbors.  Average, middle and working class Muslims.  No one was protecting me.
> 
> You make so many assumptions, including that military people have something to fear from the local people.  They don't get close to the local people because they swallow the slop of bigotry and ignorance your kind throws at them and because they don't know how to get beyond their own Westerness and Americanness to get close to people in other cultures.
> 
> Your bias and bigotry is so intense, you cannot accept anything anyone with first hand knowledge of the situation tells you. Too bad for you.  Purposeful ignorance is a sad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your reasons for making such an accusation, hillbilly esme? Thanks.
Click to expand...


If you didn't have your head up your ass going  on my posts as you pretend to be "European" in Long Island --- you'd have one particular clue immediately above here.

But you won't see this.  Because you "refuse to assimilate".

Your loss.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think allowed to make as many assumptions about you as you do about me and the overall military. You have no idea how long I was stationed outside the US or exactly where. While on the other hand you state right in your first post that you've had many of your Muslim friends who have come to visit you in the US. Considering the poverty level of many of the Muslim nations you can tell me again how your friends are not rich. My making assumptions about your friends being rich? I think not!
> 
> University studies? Oh no you're not rich... How many of your poor impoverished Muslim friends went to a college or university? But of course you and they are first hand sources of how the world really is and it's all sunshine and roses... Have you ever looked upon Blood Alley in Barcelona, Spain? How about the poor districts of Cairo, Egypt? Ever take a wrong turn in Istanbul, Turkey and ended up in the poverty district? Did your impoverished friends take you there? If not then who are you to tell me about how bigoted and ignorant I am?
> 
> As for your obvious bigoted and hateful attitude for the military one only has to read your current post.
> 
> As for your bigoted, condescending, and hateful, perspectives about the intelligence and knowledge of other posters that's readily apparent too.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your reasons for making such an accusation, hillbilly esme? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..... you "refuse to assimilate".
> 
> Your loss.
Click to expand...




What exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## Tilly

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the right wing posters on this board deserve it.   Their intelligence and especially their knowledge are a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your reasons for making such an accusation, hillbilly esme? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..... you "refuse to assimilate".
> 
> Your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that?
Click to expand...

Esme says no one takes you seriously and that you are a troll.  I'm asking her to explain why she refers to you as a troll and why she issues her decree that no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your reasons for making such an accusation, hillbilly esme? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..... you "refuse to assimilate".
> 
> Your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esme says no one takes you seriously and that you are a troll.  I'm asking her to explain why she refers to you as a troll and why she issues her decree that no one takes you seriously.
Click to expand...


Go try to find anyone that does.

And by the way look up what his screen name means.  It's the only honest thing there is about him.


----------



## Unkotare

Tilly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of hyper-partisan BS is why no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself. If YOU weren't such a mindless, presumptuous POS, trying and failing to be condescending, the two of you could probably have an interesting discussion of different experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your reasons for making such an accusation, hillbilly esme? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..... you "refuse to assimilate".
> 
> Your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esme says no one takes you seriously and that you are a troll.  I'm asking her to explain why she refers to you as a troll and why she issues her decree that no one takes you seriously.
Click to expand...


She just doesn't know how badly those words can hurt...


----------



## Tilly

Unkotare said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a total troll, people might take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your reasons for making such an accusation, hillbilly esme? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..... you "refuse to assimilate".
> 
> Your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esme says no one takes you seriously and that you are a troll.  I'm asking her to explain why she refers to you as a troll and why she issues her decree that no one takes you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She just doesn't know how badly those words can hurt...
Click to expand...

He's way too old to be such a wuss.


----------



## Hossfly

Pogo said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new about nativism or being unfriendly toward immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no link whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Look up the book title at Amazon. That's yer link.


----------



## Hossfly

tinydancer said:


> Big problem. The EU has offered millions no billions of dollars to African countries to take their criminals errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr refugees back. African countries have refused to take back people with no identification.
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel looked like such an idiot at that meeting when one African leader said "who would be such a fool as to accept anyone without proper identification".


In 2016 Germany has allocated 15 1/2 billion Euro for education and development. 
In 2016 Germany has allocated 17 billion Euro for refugee settlement and housing. They are going to start building houses for refugees.
In 2016 Germany has 1 out of 7 citizens living on the street and homeless.
The German citizens are very unhappy with Frau Merkel.


----------



## pismoe

frau merkel mentioned , short video of her speech on Syrian refugee invaders .  ---   ---   I ASSUME that its an accurate translation !!


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.



It's just what happens.

They gravitate to their own. Never become part of the fabric. Not like the old days.


----------



## tinydancer

Hossfly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big problem. The EU has offered millions no billions of dollars to African countries to take their criminals errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr refugees back. African countries have refused to take back people with no identification.
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel looked like such an idiot at that meeting when one African leader said "who would be such a fool as to accept anyone without proper identification".
> 
> 
> 
> In 2016 Germany has allocated 15 1/2 billion Euro for education and development.
> In 2016 Germany has allocated 17 billion Euro for refugee settlement and housing. They are going to start building houses for refugees.
> In 2016 Germany has 1 out of 7 citizens living on the street and homeless.
> The German citizens are very unhappy with Frau Merkel.
Click to expand...



My mother in law was just told she can't go home. You can't make this shit up. She's from Gummerspach. We offered her a place out here last year. Frank my dad in law will probably pass this year and we are trying to be honest with each other and trying to work out last terms. 

She is now told there is no place for her in Germany because the economic refugees have taken up all the places she might need to live in. I love her to death. I'm blessed that way not many inlaws can say that. But here she is at the end of her days not being able to go home to Germany.


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.




Hehehehe they are already bitching here that they have been relocated to St. Anne.


----------



## tinydancer

Dhara said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
Click to expand...


We don't kill people because of their faith. You should be thankful for that or those little orange wearing mother fuckers in airports would have been toast a long long time ago.

Stop bitching.


----------



## tinydancer

Dhara said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
Click to expand...


I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.

Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.


----------



## tinydancer

Now halal. This is where it gets good. If all meats are halal we will be so better off. And if one really examines sharia you would be amazed at the law that is written. 

For all the stupid mother fuckers who just love to taunt Christians over Islamic law get ready kids. You are going to be thrown off the top of rooftops first.


----------



## Dhara

tinydancer said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.
Click to expand...

What?  Did you just tell me to fuck myself, tiny dancer?  Why? 

Never mind.  The list of the ignored grows on...


----------



## tinydancer

Dhara said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?  Did you just tell me to fuck myself, tiny dancer?  Why?
> 
> Never mind.  The list of the ignored grows on...
Click to expand...



It should be simple. You are saying that the Christian nation of the US and or Canada is intolerant. HOW DARE YOU?

Bloody lucky any asshole gets more money than our elders just because you claim to come from a bad country. 

How do you justify yourself over our homeless or our seniors? Tell me you realize at least that I have people freezing on the streets of Winnipeg while you stay toasty warm because of politics?

You get three meals while my homeless freeze tonight.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what happens.
> 
> They gravitate to their own. Never become part of the fabric. Not like the old days.
Click to expand...


By every metric, immigrants are "integrating" faster today than they ever have in the past.

What "old days" are you talking about, exactly?


----------



## skye

Dhara said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?  Did you just tell me to fuck myself, tiny dancer?  Why?
> 
> Never mind.  The list of the ignored grows on...
Click to expand...



May be because you are too Islamic oriented?

too Sharia Law ???

Americans and all over the world... Christians and all other religions apart from Islamic ... don't like that.


My 2 cents


----------



## tinydancer

My homeless are freezing tonight.

I think I am going to go ballistic tomorrow on my new government. 

I have people on the streets of the Peg trying to stay alive at minus 30C while my Premier gives houses to Syrians. I have not a problem with Syrians. Most I wish weren't Sunni young men instead of families but I have people freezing in down town Winnipeg and Selinger is giving homes to people from foreign lands.


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.
Click to expand...





That's why I like you LOL!


----------



## tinydancer

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what happens.
> 
> They gravitate to their own. Never become part of the fabric. Not like the old days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By every metric, immigrants are "integrating" faster today than they ever have in the past.
> 
> What "old days" are you talking about, exactly?
Click to expand...


Let me explain "old days" first. I'm talking about Kirkland Lake. A community designed to hold immigrants. No one could speak english except those from the Brit Isles.

The rest learned their way around english in a sort of pigeon fashion. When you got off the boat in Halifax we sort of had our own Ellis Island the immigrants aka my relatives were assigned to the mines in Northern Ontario. Best story ever was my uncle Felix who was Italian fell in love at first sight with my great aunt who was Ukrainian and even though neither spoke each others language they married. 

Not one person wanted a hand out. All men and women worked so hard to make it in this new land called Canada. I believe in newcomers. I was one of their children. But not freeloaders.


----------



## Dhara

skye said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?  Did you just tell me to fuck myself, tiny dancer?  Why?
> 
> Never mind.  The list of the ignored grows on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> May be because you are too Islamic oriented?
> 
> too Sharia Law ???
> 
> Americans and all over the world... Christians and all other religions apart from Islamic ... don't like that.
> 
> 
> My 2 cents
Click to expand...

Islamic oriented?  Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Dhara

skye said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like you LOL!
Click to expand...

Are you talking to me?  I don't know you at all.


----------



## Dhara

Like me, don't like me.  Who cares?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

tinydancer said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what happens.
> 
> They gravitate to their own. Never become part of the fabric. Not like the old days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By every metric, immigrants are "integrating" faster today than they ever have in the past.
> 
> What "old days" are you talking about, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me explain "old days" first. I'm talking about Kirkland Lake. A community designed to hold immigrants. No one could speak english except those from the Brit Isles.
> 
> The rest learned their way around english in a sort of pigeon fashion. When you got off the boat in Halifax we sort of had our own Ellis Island the immigrants aka my relatives were assigned to the mines in Northern Ontario. Best story ever was my uncle Felix who was Italian fell in love at first sight with my great aunt who was Ukrainian and even though neither spoke each others language they married.
> 
> Not one person wanted a hand out. All men and women worked so hard to make it in this new land called Canada. I believe in newcomers. I was one of their children. But not freeloaders.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question.

Do you think that your relatives "integrated" faster than immigrants do today? In what ways?


----------



## skye

Dhara said:


> Like me, don't like me.  Who cares?  You're a complete stranger.




bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

really?????????? LOL

you too funny

of course You are a complete ....whatever to me LOL....stranger ok 

cheers!


----------



## tinydancer

Have any of you guys seen Ellis Island? I had a really really awesome dad now that I look back on him and instead of him taking me to Disney he used to drag me aroung on historical jaunts.

One of which was Gettysburg that made my poor Baba throw up over a live action cutting off of a leg of a soldier from the battlefield. I digress. 

Ellis Island. The Statue of Liberty. Oh my I saw it all because my dad was so in love with our histories I never saw Disneyland till I took my own but I treasure what my dad who by the way is blessed with the name of Daniel Boone he took me to places that I revere to this day. 

America is unreal. I wish truly more of you felt blessed.


----------



## Dhara

Integration happens easier for the young.  It's much harder for the elderly to drop their native languages and customs.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Dhara said:


> Integration happens easier for the young.  It's much harder for the elderly to drop their native languages and customs.



I know. My great-grandmother came through Ellis Island when she was 17, and died 80 years later in New York speaking only Yiddish.


----------



## Dhara

skye said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like me, don't like me.  Who cares?  You're a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> really?????????? LOL
> 
> you too funny
> 
> of course You are a complete ....whatever to me LOL....stranger ok
> 
> cheers!
Click to expand...

Ah, you just want to be.. whatever.  Not discuss the topic.  OK.

I'm more interested in the actual topic than petty bickering.


----------



## skye

Dhara said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like me, don't like me.  Who cares?  You're a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> really?????????? LOL
> 
> you too funny
> 
> of course You are a complete ....whatever to me LOL....stranger ok
> 
> cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you just want to be.. whatever.  Not discuss the topic.  OK.
> 
> I'm more interested in the actual topic than petty bickering.
Click to expand...



I am not pro Islamic like you

whatever....

I am not intersted


----------



## tinydancer

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what happens.
> 
> They gravitate to their own. Never become part of the fabric. Not like the old days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By every metric, immigrants are "integrating" faster today than they ever have in the past.
> 
> What "old days" are you talking about, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me explain "old days" first. I'm talking about Kirkland Lake. A community designed to hold immigrants. No one could speak english except those from the Brit Isles.
> 
> The rest learned their way around english in a sort of pigeon fashion. When you got off the boat in Halifax we sort of had our own Ellis Island the immigrants aka my relatives were assigned to the mines in Northern Ontario. Best story ever was my uncle Felix who was Italian fell in love at first sight with my great aunt who was Ukrainian and even though neither spoke each others language they married.
> 
> Not one person wanted a hand out. All men and women worked so hard to make it in this new land called Canada. I believe in newcomers. I was one of their children. But not freeloaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Do you think that your relatives "integrated" faster than immigrants do today? In what ways?
Click to expand...


Well if you look at Kirkland Lake for example all the newcomers had to have a common language. English being the base. I was trying to explain the other day how words like Dago or Uk or Slav came to be. No one meant to be racist. No one could say each others countries. Barely trying to learn english. So if you called someone an Iti or a dago it was a short form for italian.

What we have here now and Toronto is sadly wonderous but also horrid at it is integration. You now have instead of the great mosaic you have little countries within a GTA radius. 

It's a pity.


----------



## Agit8r

Mrs. M. said:


> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.



Here in America, almost half of the population refuses to integrate into civilized society.  Well over half, south of the Mason-Dixon Line...


----------



## Unkotare

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what happens.
> 
> They gravitate to their own. Never become part of the fabric. Not like the old days.
Click to expand...



Exactly like the old days.


----------



## Unkotare

Agit8r said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolai Sennels is a 33 yr Old Danish psychologist who has published a book entitled, “Among Criminal Muslims.” He has worked for the Copenhagen authorities for several years and also worked for 3 years at the Sanderbro youth prison in Copenhagen. His book is based on research he did while counseling Muslim youth at the Copenhagen jail. It is an alarming report about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Western Societies.
> 
> Dr. Sennels believes that the integration of Muslims into Western Societies is impossible. He points out in his book that over 70% of the prison population at the Copenhagen youth prison consist of young Muslim men.
> 
> By invitation, Dr. Sennels addressed a conference on integration in Copenhagen, where he established a correlation between violence and the Muslim culture. His greatest opposition came from Danish politicians including his own boss from the youth prison. His speech resulted in a legal injunction which stated that if he ever repeated those words, he could be fired.
> 
> According to Copenhagen authorities, it is acceptable to state Muslim immigration problems are caused by poverty, the media, the police and other authorities but it is forbidden to mention anything about the responsibility of Muslims to integrate into society. It is also forbidden to discuss the influence Muslim culture has on integration. Without being permitted to discuss the psychological aspect of culture and its influence on integration it is impossible to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> His book has received a great deal of attention with his first publication selling out in less than a month. It does appear that the Danish authorities have been paying attention as they are now in the process of making some major changes to Danish integration policies.
> 
> Dr. Sennel's book was first published in 2009.  News sources reported it would be available in 2010 but I cannot find any verification that it was ever published in English. Considering the valuable material it contains it should be a priority to get this book published so that the American people can have the opportunity to examine his findings.
> 
> In his book, Dr. Sennels addresses the four myths of integration.
> 
> He discusses the differences between Muslim and non-Muslim immigrants and explores the myth that Muslim crimes are caused by poverty and other social problems. Dr. Sennels corrects that misconception by identifying the religion of Islam as the source of Muslim criminal behavior.
> 
> In a European news interview, Dr. Sennels stated that the reason for the anti-social behavior of Muslims and their aversion to integration was due to their strong identification with Muslim culture.
> 
> Another myth that Dr. Sennels addressed is the belief that only a tiny percentage of Muslims are extremists or fundamentalists. According to his research, Muslims who didn't practice their religion (attending Mosque or prayers) acted out violently during deadly riots over published Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Hundreds of fires were set throughout Copenhagen by non-practicing Muslims, as a show of solidarity with their Muslim culture. How does Dr. Sennels know this? He worked with 150 Muslim youth in Copenhagen youth prison and obtained the information directly from those who were involved and arrested.
> 
> The Danish national bank published a report that the cost of federal social assistance for one Muslim immigrant was the equivalent of 300,000 euros. That does not include social welfare for the majority of Muslims who are unemployed nor the cost of education, interpreters and other special needs. After 10 years of Danish education 64% of Muslim children still cannot read or write Danish properly.
> 
> Dr. Sennels has offered two possible solutions to the problem of Muslim immigration and failure to integrate. First, he recommends that immigration of people from Muslim countries into Europe be stopped immediately until it is proven that integration is possible.
> 
> Second, he believes that Muslim immigrants should be assisted in returning to Muslim countries where they can be reintegrated among people who are part of their culture. He states that with the money spent each year by the Danish National Bank it is a cost effective plan which can be achieved.
> 
> It is a win-win proposition. The Muslim immigrants will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs and the European people will be able to retain their own culture and beliefs.
> 
> Happy New Year, America!
> We are looking at the answer to Muslim immigration!
> Now all we need is a President who will put it into action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in America, almost half of the population refuses to integrate into civilized society.  Well over half, south of the Mason-Dixon Line...
Click to expand...









Offensive nonsense.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect what the OP sensibility doesn't get here is that "integration" --- means a _dialogue_, not a monologue.  There seems to be this expectation that it's all on "them", and a concurrent ignorance of the concept of reaching out to ask "how do you see.... "
> 
> That concept seems to be beyond the scope of their own self-centredness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe they are already bitching here that they have been relocated to St. Anne.
Click to expand...


This is related to my post -- how?


----------



## Pogo

Dhara said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subjugate them and force them into submission by putting them on reservations and starving them? It's been done before......or concentration camps...To show how loving and peaceful christians can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey living in a Christian land must be so horrible for you Moonglow. I think you should join ISIS in Syria and tell them all about how bad we Christians are. Bring vaseline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up.  This isn't a "Christian nation".   The US has no state religion  You are the one who is intolerant of others.  Other Americans who aren't Christian, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm part of the plan of bringing them in.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. You are nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?  Did you just tell me to fuck myself, tiny dancer?  Why?
> 
> Never mind.  The list of the ignored grows on...
Click to expand...


I can give you a hint why ---


----------



## Esmeralda

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Integration happens easier for the young.  It's much harder for the elderly to drop their native languages and customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My great-grandmother came through Ellis Island when she was 17, and died 80 years later in New York speaking only Yiddish.
Click to expand...

Exactly. I have a Chinese American friend. His parents immigrated to NYC when they were a young married couple. His mother lived in China Town the rest of her life and never spoke any English, though her kids grew up, when to university, and are thoroughly American, to the point they don't speak Chinese except for enough to communicate with their mother. During the  many decades his mother lived in China Town, she rarely left the area and ventured into greater Manhattan.  If she did, it was with her husband or children, never alone.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Esmeralda said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Integration happens easier for the young.  It's much harder for the elderly to drop their native languages and customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My great-grandmother came through Ellis Island when she was 17, and died 80 years later in New York speaking only Yiddish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I have a Chinese American friend. His parents immigrated to NYC when they were a young married couple. His mother lived in China Town the rest of her life and never spoke any English, though her kids grew up, when to university, and are thoroughly American, to the point they don't speak Chinese except for enough to communicate with their mother. During the  many decades his mother lived in China Town, she rarely left the area and ventured into greater Manhattan.  If she did, it was with her husband or children, never alone.
Click to expand...

From your friend's story, we can surmise that age has nothing to do with integrating.  It's not about age.  Thanks for sharing, Esmeralda.


----------



## Steelfoot

It is despicable to mention worthy nationalities such as Chinese and Irish in the same breath as the muslims. 

Islam is not a nationality, nor is it a religion.  It is a fanatical cult of cowardly hate and murder.  Averybody knows a muslim, regardless of its national origin, is a vile, unclean antiChrist, unfit to be called human.

Better watch what you say.

Know what we mean?


----------



## Unkotare

Steelfoot said:


> It is despicable to mention worthy nationalities such as Chinese and Irish in the same breath as the muslims.
> 
> Islam is not a nationality, nor is it a religion.  It is a fanatical cult of cowardly hate and murder.  Averybody knows a muslim, regardless of its national origin, is a vile, unclean antiChrist, unfit to be called human.
> 
> Better watch what you say.
> 
> Know what we mean?





Better switch to decaf. Know what I mean?


----------



## Steelfoot

You been told.

Know what we mean?


----------



## Moonglow

Thank you for proving that some people don't believe this is a free nation...Where one can dress, talk and act as one likes as long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of others....


----------



## Steelfoot

_There may be more posts after this._

Know what we mean?


----------



## Unkotare

Steelfoot said:


> You been told.
> 
> Know what we mean?



"We"? You and the voices in your head?


----------



## irosie91

Unkotare said:


> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You been told.
> 
> Know what we mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You and the voices in your head?
Click to expand...


you cannot TALK a psychotic out of his psychosis


----------



## Steelfoot

irosie91 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You been told.
> 
> Know what we mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You and the voices in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cannot TALK a psychotic out of his psychosis
Click to expand...

Aaaw!  Our feelings are hurt!

Know what we mean?


----------



## irosie91

Steelfoot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You been told.
> 
> Know what we mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You and the voices in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cannot TALK a psychotic out of his psychosis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaw!  Our feelings are hurt!
> 
> Know what we mean?
Click to expand...


in what way are your  (you and your friends)  feelings  "hurt"?


----------



## Steelfoot

irosie91 said:


> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You been told.
> 
> Know what we mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You and the voices in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cannot TALK a psychotic out of his psychosis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaw!  Our feelings are hurt!
> 
> Know what we mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in what way are your  (you and your friends)  feelings  "hurt"?
Click to expand...

The _worst_ way possible.  We are _butt-hurt!_  We are _victims_!

Know what we mean?


----------



## irosie91

Steelfoot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You been told.
> 
> Know what we mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You and the voices in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cannot TALK a psychotic out of his psychosis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaw!  Our feelings are hurt!
> 
> Know what we mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in what way are your  (you and your friends)  feelings  "hurt"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The _worst_ way possible.  We are _butt-hurt!_  We are _victims_!
> 
> Know what we mean?
Click to expand...


seek help


----------

